# Explain your fascination (mature discussion)



## ADF (Oct 20, 2009)

There are many different subcategories of interest within the furry, inflation and paws to name two. It has been said you have to have a kink to understand it, the outside viewer is incapable of understanding the appeal. In my case I'm disgusted by vore, I don't understand its appeal at any level.

But why not give it a go? Explaining them that is. Pick your favourite one and try to get across to those outside the interest why it appeals to you.

-

I for instance like furry transformation. Which is of course the theme were one species, usually human, is transformed into another.

To understand why this is appealing, at least for me, you have to ask yourself what is appealing about furry. People like the exotic nature of animal forms but don't want to give up all their human perks, hence the anthro hybrid. But you have to ask yourself something, would you appreciate furry if it was common place? The tail for instance is an area of interest among furries, but if you were born with a tail and had it all your life would you care about it in the same way? The answer to that is you wouldn't, it would be as generic as the human form appears to you now.

Transformation is the means of obtaining the desired animal traits without losing their novelty. The subject starts out human and is then modified into a animalistic form, maintaining the exotic nature of the form and the experience of having it. This is often why it is a joykill for a transformation to rob a subject of their human mind, it takes away the fun of a person like you and me being at the centre of the experience.

In terms of the kink side of it; arguably it is the same as any other yiff that focuses on anthro animals in a sexual manner. Only it is the experience of a regular and boring person being transformed into the interesting form; and acquiring all traits that people like to see from such content. If a tail on a fem is considered sexy in furry; then it isn't hard to understand the idea of a female acquiring a tail being sexy or becoming sexier.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

That's funny, because I'm a voraphile.
Don't know why. I remember an episode of the original power rangers where a monster ate some of them whole. I saw that as a little kid. I also had fantasies(non-sexual, I was a kid then) of swallowing Sailor Moon whole.

Here's Wiki's def:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voraphilia


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Pinups and romanticized pornography. I find it appeals to more then just the base sexuality I like the feel the elegance and the passion behind romance more then blatant sexuality.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Pinups and romanticized pornography.





> Explain your fascination



Reading comprehension.


----------



## Russ (Oct 20, 2009)

I like bondage because I like the power-play. I enjoy the idea domination and submissiveness. I enjoy the idea of struggling a bit before being put to my place. Why? No clue but it goes beyond the realm of sexual kink. 

At work, I occasionally noticed I like (in a non-sexual way) taking orders and instructions as well as affirmation from a higher-ranking for doing the work. I wouldn't be surprised if both the nonsexual and sexual sides have a similar origin.

I have also been known to like looking at some examples of vore, breathplay and watersports but in all cases, I like them only when they are in context of domination/overpowering. I never liked vore/breathplay/WS when done for their own sake.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

My fascination is with anthro-foxes (not real foxes) mainly because they describe my personality perfectly. Sly...Timid yet willing to do anything. Majestic naturally moving. My gf understands my fascination quite well. Shes my foxy lady. Foxes are misundersood just like I am. Iam also a loner and dont have many RL friends. Anyway there you go. And as for the romantic side...love the swaying tails dont know why I just do.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

Russ said:


> I like bondage because I like the power-play. I enjoy the idea domination and submissiveness. I enjoy the idea of struggling a bit before being put to my place. Why? No clue but it goes beyond the realm of sexual kink.
> 
> At work, I occasionally noticed I like (in a non-sexual way) taking orders and instructions as well as affirmation from a higher-ranking for doing the work. I wouldn't be surprised if both the nonsexual and sexual sides have a similar origin.
> 
> I have also been known to like looking at some examples of vore, breathplay and watersports but in all cases, I like them only when they are in context of domination/overpowering. I never liked vore/breathplay/WS when done for their own sake.


 
wtf is breathplay? is that like choking?
And does anyone like vore besides me?


----------



## Russ (Oct 20, 2009)

8-bit said:


> wtf is breathplay? is that like choking?


 
Yes. The moment between consciousness and unconsciousness is well known to highten the pleasure one takes during orgasm. Hence breathplay involves sexual activity while one partner's breathing is prevented, usually via suffocation rather than choking. 

Like bondage, there are many specialised equipment for them (such as vacuum bags/sacs and gags). Also, like bondage (more complicated forms of it at least), it is extremely important that both you and your partner know what you're doing. 

Additionally, Solo action (Autoerotic Asphyxiation) is also possible, albeit far riskier and caused the deaths of some celebrities.

For obvious reasons, it is very feasible to do this in a bondage environment though I never tried it myself.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

Russ said:


> *Yes.* The moment between consciousness and unconsciousness is well known to highten the pleasure one takes during orgasm. Hence breathplay involves sexual activity while one partner's breathing is prevented, usually via suffocation rather than choking.
> 
> Like bondage, there are many specialised equipment for them (such as vacuum bags/sacs and gags). Also, like bondage (more complicated forms of it at least), it is extremely important that both you and your partner know what you're doing.
> 
> ...


 
*DO NOT WANT*. Don't like choking. It scares the shit out of me.


You didn't answer my vore question.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

David Carradine died of Autoerotic Asphyxiation if iam not mistaken.


----------



## Dass (Oct 20, 2009)

I haven't got any. And I don't mean that I feel like discussing with you. I really haven't got any. None. I'm serious. Completely.

(note that this is kind of an experiment to see how many people assume I do. I wait and see... now)
(I don't. Seriously. I just don't.)


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> I haven't got any. And I don't mean that I feel like discussing with you. I really haven't got any. None. I'm serious. Completely.
> 
> (note that this is kind of an experiment to see how many people assume I do. I wait and see... now)
> (I don't. Seriously. I just don't.)


 
Ok. I believe you.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

vore....that stuff grosses me out add that to the creep out thread too.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> vore....that stuff grosses me out add that to the creep out thread too.


 








lol, but seriously, why does it gross you out?


----------



## Russ (Oct 20, 2009)

8-bit said:


> *DO NOT WANT*. Don't like choking. It scares the shit out of me.
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my vore question.


 
Sorry about that. Thought it was a general question and I already mentioned I find some examples of vore more tasteful(yes I'm a horrible horrible person) than others. As I said, I don't like it when it is vore for vore's sake. I prefer it when it has a bondage/domination context.

Anyway. Sleepytime.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Romantic ideals stirr me deeper then my loins XD


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

vore is just....see this is why we have skin/furr so we dont see the digestion going on in our bodies the sounds are bad enough.


----------



## Dass (Oct 20, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Ok. I believe you.



Before or after reading white text?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> vore is just....GREAT!!! Why didn't I see it before?


 
Yep. BTW, I'm just messing with you. I love the gurggling sounds a tummy makes when digesting a victim. (note: I dont like hardcore vore. The blood distracts my boner.)




Dass said:


> Before or after reading white text?


 
Both.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Romantic ideals stirr me deeper then my loins XD



Your kidneys?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Your kidneys?


 more like my ideals.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> more like my ideals.



So not your kidneys?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> So not your kidneys?


 
Maybe he means his gall blader. Or maybe his hippocampus? Or his Id?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> So not your kidneys?


 Nah. I love romance, and blatant savage sexuality in pornography or art seems a bit ... lacking, I like real passion not just a sexual release. Its the meaning behind the act as wella s the act itself that batters I suppose.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 20, 2009)

this thread is so....animated in its descriptions.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 20, 2009)

abuse. pain, needles, aggression, pseudo-rape. all that fun stuff. people tend to not really get that.

on the other hand, sweet lovin' is also lovely.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

what is that needle filled with on your avatar...LSD?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 21, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> what is that needle filled with on your avatar...LSD?



heroin, another fascination i have; hency why you see me talking about drugs a lot.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the best way to describe my affinity for dragons is that I have a personality trait that seeks to be close to something that can utterly destroy me.  Dragons fit that role 100%.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 21, 2009)

Scalies <3

I love the texture of scales.  Very smooth.  And how they look.  They can be cute.  There's probably more, but that's more personal.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm here for the community, the ones who get pissed off easily, that is.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nah. I love romance, and blatant savage sexuality in pornography or art seems a bit ... lacking, I like real passion not just a sexual release. Its the meaning behind the act as well as the act itself that batters I suppose.


 
This. I could be reading about anything, and if there's passion, and a story behind the characters that makes me want them to be together, I'll love it.

For example, I actually found a great fic concerning two characters in the movie 9; those little guys are just animated sacks of burlap with gears, and the author still found a way for them to show passion. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 21, 2009)

I admire your honesty, i understand the feelings for TFs and i was used to watch them one after one at the TF site or at YT.
Sexualizem in furry art brings out more people.
Sexualizem in manga brings even more people.
Sexualizen in photography brings out old perverted people.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 21, 2009)

None of the above. I do not find sexual stimulation in extrasexual concepts.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 21, 2009)

> I haven't got any. And I don't mean that I feel like discussing with you. I really haven't got any. None. I'm serious. Completely.
> 
> (note that this is kind of an experiment to see how many people assume I do. I wait and see... now)
> (I don't. Seriously. I just don't.)





> Before or after reading white text?



Man, that was great. ^_^

I must admit that I do not understand the whole vore... thing. What exactly is it's appeal? Kinda grosses me out...


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 21, 2009)

8-bit said:


> *DO NOT WANT*.





> I must admit that I do not understand the whole vore... thing


This is ridiculous. If you're going to mention what kinky stuff you're into, don't immediately turn and tell someone you think theirs is dumb.

I love vore. If you're not, then of course you won't understand it. You'll think it's dumb. I'm also into feet, micro, snuff, breathplay, watersports, and some other things.

The principal behind vore is that it's just extreme domination. Honestly, I can't think of a stronger way for one creature to express total control over another. Don't get it? Okay...
Some people say it grosses them out. You don't like saliva. I have a fetish for it. It doesn't gross me out at all. It's _going _to gross you out, because that's just the natural reaction for the most part...


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not into any fetish personally except to say that I'll try anything once. Just depends on my partner.

Cronus616, I'm not into vore but damn good answer. I now see why people are into it. Makes sense.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 21, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> This is ridiculous. If you're going to mention what kinky stuff you're into, don't immediately turn and tell someone you think theirs is dumb.
> 
> I love vore. If you're not, then of course you won't understand it. You'll think it's dumb. I'm also into feet, micro, snuff, breathplay, watersports, and some other things.
> 
> ...



Lol. Calm down. I have an open mind. I am not dissing anyone or anything. I just want to know its appeal. I've seen pictures and I just don't entirely understand it. I wanted to know more. And I am sorry that my comment offended you ^_^

And ty, you have told me what I wanted to know. Let me rephrase my statement - Vore is fine by me, but the digestion part is creepy. lol.

Might as well post mine, too. I am a lover, not a fighter. Just cuddle me. That's all I ask.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Well considering the fact Iam the son of a registered nurse vore is just not that appealing because I was always told gross out stories about her workday...most involved vomiting.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 21, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Well considering the fact Iam the son of a registered nurse vore is just not that appealing because I was always told gross out stories about her workday...most involved vomiting.



Oh man... I wouldn't be able to take it... lol. I couldn't imagine working in a hospital...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

8-bit said:


> That's funny, because I'm a voraphile.
> Don't know why. I remember an episode of the original power rangers where a monster ate some of them whole. I saw that as a little kid. I also had fantasies(non-sexual, I was a kid then) of swallowing Sailor Moon whole.
> 
> Here's Wiki's def:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voraphilia



One of my best friends online is also a voraphile. (I class him as a "best" friend online aswell as irl as we have met and get on very well) I Used to be kinda disgusted by it and didn't like the fact he was one, but he took time to explain it to me and more of what it was about and now I am "ok" with it.

I myself am more of the cuddly type, I am happy just to snuggle, be playfull, I have done "foodplay" a few times, whipped cream, bananas, and anything else that could be used in a kinky way. >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> abuse. pain, needles, aggression, pseudo-rape. all that fun stuff. people tend to not really get that.
> 
> on the other hand, sweet lovin' is also lovely.



pseudo-rape? o.o Like consented rape?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

foodplay lol Ive done bodyshots over the summer at a party thats about it. "drinkplay"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> foodplay lol Ive done bodyshots over the summer at a party thats about it. "drinkplay"



Don't know if foodplay was the correct term for it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

female cub's just because there just so cute and adorable I guess the main reason is because there still pure and nowa days pureness is all but gone


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> female cub's just because there just so cute and adorable I guess the main reason is because there still pure and nowa days pureness is all but gone



I can understand liking cubs in a non sexual way. Please tell me your fascination IS in a non sexual way?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

........and ummmm chris hanson from dateline will see you in a bit.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 21, 2009)

> I can understand liking cubs in a non sexual way. Please tell me your fascination IS in a non sexual way?



 Um. Agreed.


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> pseudo-rape? o.o Like consented rape?



I would think more like pretend, RP-rape:

Victim: "Oh no, _please_ don't!"[emphasis on 'please'] 
Violator: "Aha me proud beauty, you're in my power now - 'tis no escape for you!" 

Repeat as necessary...


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I would think more like pretend, RP-rape:
> 
> Victim: "Oh no, _please_ don't!"[emphasis on 'please']
> Violator: "Aha me proud beauty, you're in my power now - 'tis no escape for you!"
> ...


 
Oh, that's definitely fun in certain situations.


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 21, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I would think more like pretend, RP-rape:
> 
> Victim: "Oh no, _please_ don't!"[emphasis on 'please']
> Violator: "Aha me proud beauty, you're in my power now - 'tis no escape for you!"
> ...


I tried that once but I couldn't stop smiling/laughing:grin:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can understand liking cubs in a non sexual way. Please tell me your fascination IS in a non sexual way?



well it is in a sexual way i know its wrong blah blah blah but purity it gone and only the little one's still have it and even there's don't last very long

and yes ha ha ha like i haven't dealt with the chris hansin crap before it's my thing so just except it please


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I would think more like pretend, RP-rape:
> 
> Victim: "Oh no, _please_ don't!"[emphasis on 'please']
> Violator: "Aha me proud beauty, you're in my power now - 'tis no escape for you!"
> ...



Ah yes.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 21, 2009)

I think very, very light bondage is pretty hot, whether furry or not. 

Um... I think sex while only half-naked is pretty hot, still, even if isn't furry.


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 21, 2009)

hmmmm... i wonder wether or not to go into the detail i usually do when explaining things... what the hell... 
while i (thoroughly) enjoy most furry art in general, i tend to gravitate towards 3 things, which i look up most often... i'll list them here...
1. Knots: this one's probobly the hardest for me to explain, but i believe that i enjoy such things is because i don't see the art nescesarily from a third person point of view, but i tend to occasinally put myself in the position of one of the characters... so hence i imagine how they would feel (recieving) and i enjoy that...
2. Herms: i'm bi, need i say more? what's better for a guy like me than one who has both? best of both worlds... 
3. Tentacles: this is what could possibly be described as the epitome of bondage... i got into this when i was still "straight" and homophobic (wow THAT'S changed...) there were no real dicks, so it didn't bother me... and again, i see things from more than just that point of view, so i put myself in their position and i think i'd enjoy that! it also helps that it was the only damn thing that would load on the dial-up connection i was using for all summer a few years ago... that was actually before i was a furry... because later even that wouldn't load, literally the ONLY thing that would load was a furry gallery... that's how i discovered (and quickly joined) this world.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 21, 2009)

Uh... my fascination lies in the art and costuming.
But bestiality-wannabe sex is *NOT* for me.

Humans in the bedroom, furries in the sketchpad.

But just to throw a non-furry kink out there for the subject of the topic,
I like dominance with sadism. _
"You do what I want WHEN I want, or you get punted in the face like the little bitch you are."
_


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2009)

Im not at liberty to discuss my fucked up fetishes.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa you scare me a lot  i think i wizzed my self a tad


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Vaelarsa you scare me a lot  i think i wizzed my self a tad


  Lolz. That's funny ^_^


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> a non-furry kink out there for the subject of the topic,
> I like dominance with sadism.
> _"You do what I want WHEN I want, or you get punted in the face like the little bitch you are."_


 sadism... i'm (at times at least) a sadist too, but i don't get off sexually by it... hardly realized people did...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Lolz. That's funny ^_^



no no its not i know she's going to like pop out of my computer with flameing eyes and a hack saw and yell "DIE YOU PEDO FUCKTARD" hack hack slash slice and off comes my head then she spits down my neck hole and parades my corpse around town like a banner im serious lady


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no no its not i know she's going to like pop out of my computer with flameing eyes and a hack saw and yell "DIE YOU PEDO FUCKTARD" hack hack slash slice and off comes my head then she spits down my neck hole and parades my corpse around town like a banner im serious lady


 is it sad that i just imagined that happening, only except it being you it was some person i hate? or is that twisted... i'm thinking twisted... *grin*


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Hm.. I definitely have an affinity for submission.. and pet play. I can easily be a lifestyle sub. Though.. as soon as some hint of actual seriousness presented itself in a demand, I'd snap. I can only be submissive to someone who knows how to be a good dom.. if they had any sort of actual disrespect towards me, I'd end up punching them in the face and walking away.

I also found that I have a fetish pertaining to knife play. (NOT to be confused with blood play)
The only way I can describe that one is that I like how cool metal feels on my skin. I DO NOT like pain though. I wouldn't allow someone to cut me.. I just like the power aspect of a weapon. In this case, a sword or knife.. as guns scare me.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 21, 2009)

I am fascinated in TF sequences too.

I am MATURELY fascinated in leather... seriously. whips, collars, pants... and all that kinky stuff.

And also,  I'm a masochist...
when i was a child, a dog bit me in the leg. it was a vicious dog, but i didnt do anything. i just stood there and felt it's teeth sink onto my skin. that was my first encounter in recieving pain, and not doing anything to stop it. Ever since then i noticed that i wouldn't care if i got punched in the stomach, or if someone hit me with something. Now, I've noticed that humiliation gets my heart pounding, and being all tied up seems fun to me (i never actually tried it). 

Lately, I've been donating  blood on a regular basis, becuause... well u can probably guess. So im putting my fascination to good use.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow you all are extremely open. Prob the most open and accepting community ive seen. I dont have anymore fetishes tho to share.


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 21, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Wow you all are extremely open. Prob the most open and accepting community ive seen. I dont have anymore fetishes tho to share.


 yep! most of us are like that... funny... i remind myself of my avvi (Etna) because of that... she's pretty blunt that way... just completly open about stuff...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> is it sad that i just imagined that happening, only except it being you it was some person i hate? or is that twisted... i'm thinking twisted... *grin*



no its not that happens to me a lot


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well it is in a sexual way i know its wrong blah blah blah but purity it gone and only the little one's still have it and even there's don't last very long
> 
> and yes ha ha ha like i haven't dealt with the chris hansin crap before it's my thing so just except it please



As long as you're not doing anything with real kids, I don't care - knock yourself out. Just don't go anywhere near RL with it; furry has enough image problems as it is.


----------



## Wildside (Oct 21, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Uh... my fascination lies in the art and costuming.
> But bestiality-wannabe sex is *NOT* for me.
> 
> Humans in the bedroom, furries in the sketchpad.
> ...



I swear, Vaelarsa always says what I want to say before I get the chance to. I'm with her on that statement...Well, expect on the sadism part. That's just her. d: 


I have no "kinks" for furry/furry art, so I can't really elaborate on that. I just like drawing it. I do however have kinks up the yazoo for anal sex and shower sex. Shower sex preferably. :3


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Im not at liberty to discuss my fucked up fetishes.



Then why post on this thread at all? To tantalize everyone, you big tease, you. (Maybe _that's_ your fetish!)


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 21, 2009)

Brazen said:


> I'm here for the community, the ones who get pissed off easily, that is.



Brazen faps to furries bawwwing.

Trolling is his fetish.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2009)

I have like no idea. Maybe I just happen to like specific types of anthros, but it's not like I have any sexual attraction or anything. For some reason I like the idea of say, most mustelids (specifically Ferrets, Minks, and Weasels) and Herpesids having an elongated torso, like Eastern Dragons.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 21, 2009)

Either nobody is really admitting what they like, or everyone here is a big wuss.

Nobody here is into anything harder or more intense than cubfurs and light bondage? If you freak out at the simple act of hard vore, then you really need to (not) browse through some of the more selective fetishes this fandom has to offer.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 21, 2009)

vore, gore, rape, HUGE breasts, tentacle rape, guro, um.. rape... gore... blood... um.. rape?
ooh and torture. cant forget that one.. though it's kinda like all them put together.. oh and rape.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 21, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Either nobody is really admitting what they like, or everyone here is a big wuss.
> 
> Nobody here is into anything harder or more intense than cubfurs and light bondage? If you freak out at the simple act of hard vore, then you really need to (not) browse through some of the more selective fetishes this fandom has to offer.



oh yeah forgot to mention hardcore slasher cub porn with torture, rape, and tentacles with aliens with huge horsecocks.


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 21, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Either nobody is really admitting what they like, or everyone here is a big wuss.
> 
> Nobody here is into anything harder or more intense than cubfurs and light bondage? If you freak out at the simple act of hard vore, then you really need to (not) browse through some of the more selective fetishes this fandom has to offer.



Then you're not paying enough attention...


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been more interested in TF (Clean) than a
Other than that, most interests/fetishes make my skin crawl.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 21, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> Then you're not paying enough attention...








you didnt see my post.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 21, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> Then you're not paying enough attention...


I am... it's only three pages, though.



Zrcalo said:


> you didnt see my post.


Because you posted after me. Some nice interests.

"I don't like this fetish. It doesn't even make sense. How is it sexually exciting? I don't understand it at all."

Nobody cares.
This is the stupidest thing ever.
Someone sent me a pic that dealt with a rather obscure fetish. The first comment was:
"I don't [understand this]. D:
What is sexually stimulating about this image?"

Seriously? Nobody cares if you aren't interested in such a fetish. Why are you posting? It's like going to a concert for a band you don't know, just to tell people that you don't like this music at all.

 Heck, I hate tits. They creep me out and I think they're kinda wierd. You don't see me going around FA posting hate on every picture that includes them? Completely unproductive and just makes you look like an ass.

I'm not flaming, not trying to be rude, and I'm not mad. That's just my two cents. It's only common sense.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

oh really...theres allot more fetishes. I looked through some vore on the main page out of curosity the tame ones were alright...but the hardcore...some were definately scat related. Whats sexy about that....


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 21, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> some were definately scat related. Whats sexy about that....



Really? Get over yourself.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Really? Get over yourself.





FurrIs4Ever said:


> oh really...theres allot more fetishes. I looked through some vore on the main page out of curosity the tame ones were alright...but the hardcore...some were definately scat related. Whats sexy about that....



I just showed a friend 2girls1cup. He ended up puking up in the toilet. Scat is ONE BIG NO NO for me.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

oh damn that was harsh but I was serious.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I just showed a friend 2girls1cup. He ended up puking up in the toilet. Scat is ONE BIG NO NO for me.



That's his problem. Don't look at scat then. But don't bash other people's fetishes. This is supposed to be a mature discussion, if you can't grow up, then leave.

Rule of thumb:
*F*etish, *F*un, *F*antasy, and if you don't like it, *F*uck off.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok ok chill but everyone has their opinions.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 21, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Ok ok chill but everyone has their opinions.



Discriminating and opinionating are two different things. A fetish is a fetish. If you don't like it, okay. This thread is no place to whine about it. Personally, I'd like someone to do what OP says and give me an honest explanation of their fascination.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 21, 2009)

I love how people will come into a thread that is clearly labeled "mature discussion", and then whine because people like things they don't.

Seriously, shut up. People (usually) don't pick their fetishes, stop bitching because someone has one you don't like.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright maybe iam being ignorant somewhat. Sorry


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

<< I also like dressing up, bondage, rape, age-play when I'M playing younger.. (Hell I look around 14-15 so whatever), and public.. stuff. Still pretty 'vanilla' compared to most stuff.. but nyeh.

(Figured I'd get the thread back on track..)


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> pseudo-rape? o.o Like consented rape?



yepp


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> That's his problem. Don't look at scat then. But don't bash other people's fetishes. This is supposed to be a mature discussion, if you can't grow up, then leave.
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> *F*etish, *F*un, *F*antasy, and if you don't like it, *F*uck off.



I wasn't fucking bashing anyone's fetish thank you very much. I merrly said I don't like it and I don't look at it. My friend wanted to know what it was so I showed him. You are the one here with the fucking problem and blowing things way out of proportion. I am the one being mature, you were the one that got irate because someone did not like a fetish, you are the one that has the problem, not me.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 21, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've been more interested in TF (Clean) than a
> Other than that, most interests/fetishes make my skin crawl.


I believe you've forgotten a word or three, Zeke.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 21, 2009)

cronus616 and randy are going to get this thread locked. chill out, kiddos.  don't want it closed!


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yepp


Do you use safe words or just go at it? :> *Curiousface*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> cronus616 and randy are going to get this thread locked. chill out, kiddos.  don't want it closed!



I don't want it locked either, but it is not me who has a problem. Cronus is the one that got his panties in a twist. I WAS NOT bashing those who like scat. He said I should be mature? He is the one who started yelling and swareing at me. I just don't like being swore at and accused for no reason.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't want it locked either, but it is not me who has a problem. Cronus is the one that got his panties in a twist. I WAS NOT bashing those who like scat. He said I should be mature? He is the one who started yelling and swareing at me. I just don't like being swore at and accused for no reason.



Just... stop. This is so ridiculous.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Just... stop. This is so ridiculous.



Shouldn't of started it then.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> cronus616 and randy are going to get this thread locked. chill out, kiddos.  don't want it closed!



Yes, I agree, why don't both of you stop?

I like this thread, though I don't know why.

(I still have none)


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yes, I agree, why don't both of you stop?
> 
> I like this thread, though I don't know why.
> 
> (I still have none)


You have no fascinations, or you're not sure if you have any?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Lets calm down and take deep breathes and walk 10 paces then FIRE!


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> You have no fascinations, or you're not sure if you have any?



Please don't try to get me unsure on this topic, I'm already debating with myself on the possibility that I may be gay (see orientation thread).


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> Please don't try to get me unsure on this topic, I'm already debating with myself on the possibility that I may be gay (see orientation thread).


And what's so wrong with figuring yourself out? >_>


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Some people are insecure. As ive said before be brutally honest with yourself. It helps.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> And what's so wrong with figuring yourself out? >_>



I'd prefer to keep it on 1 subject at a time.


----------



## Ilvenis (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> Please don't try to get me unsure on this topic, I'm already debating with myself on the possibility that I may be gay (see orientation thread).



Being on the fence for a while isn't too bad, took me most of college to figure out which I liked better.  But on the topic of this thread, bondage and latex are right up there.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Ilvenis said:


> Being on the fence for a while isn't too bad, took me most of college to figure out which I liked better.



I'm presently asexual, so a fence isn't really an accurate metaphor.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 21, 2009)

Um, lets see, what sort of things "fascinate" me...

Hard vore
Pred/prey
Bloodletting
Biting
Snuff
Chubby (not like LOLOOLOLOL 100000 POUNDS but a little extra, like 30-40 pounds, isn't bad at all)



Fetishes are kind of weird for me. I'm one of those weirdo asexuals, so fetishes for me are the literal meaning of fetish - "An object of unreasonably excessive attention or reverence". Art and stories dealing with the things above aren't sexual for me (in fact, nothing is), but I'm just completely fixated on stories and art with the above.

Fuck I am creepy and I admit that.


> I'm presently asexual, so a fence isn't really an accurate metaphor.



*:l*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 21, 2009)

Since people are talking about their kinks, can someone explain to me the latex stuff? What is so appealing about it?


----------



## Ilvenis (Oct 21, 2009)

It's shiny for one, accentuates curves when it's shined.  The smoothness is quite appealing too.  Plus if you're wearing any, it will compress and squeeze slightly, the pressure feels very good.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Since people are talking about their kinks, can someone explain to me the latex stuff? What is so appealing about it?



Yea, I can't speak on their behalf, but I'm pretty sure most of this stuff is irrational to begin with so they shouldn't be compelled to explain it.
It looks/feels good to them, I guess.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Someone explain gimp masks to me. D: I think I have an actual phobia of them. ._.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Someone explain gimp masks to me. D: I think I have an actual phobia of them. ._.



*Unframiliar terminology*
*Syntax error*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yea, I can't speak on their behalf, but I'm pretty sure most of this stuff is irrational to begin with so they shouldn't be compelled to explain it.
> It looks/feels good to them, I guess.


 
I guess I'm just an unkinky guy who'll never understand.


----------



## Ilvenis (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> *Unframiliar terminology*
> *Syntax error*


 
Think Pulp Fiction, in the basement with Zed.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> *Unframiliar terminology*
> *Syntax error*


http://nathannovak.com/wp-content/gallery/2006-2007/we-wear-the-gimp-mask.jpg

I've seen creepier.. but google is unkind.

And nvm.. since I understand the whole bondage thing.
I just can't look at them without the urge to cry and run away on the inside. ._.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> *Unframiliar terminology*
> *Syntax error*



Right then, over that imagination caused syntax error, so...
*Check above link*
No comment...


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Ilvenis said:


> Think Pulp Fiction, in the basement with Zed.



My parents are responsible ones, they don't let their 16 year old watch Quentin Tarantino movies.

And apparently I have parental controls and didn't realize until I tried to find out what fchan was.


----------



## Ilvenis (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> And nvm.. since I understand the whole bondage thing.
> I just can't look at them without the urge to cry and run away on the inside. ._.




Bondage is all about power, who has it and who doesn't.  The submissive has to relinquish power to somebody else and the dominant will be taking power from the submissive.  The power exchange is a big part of the draw, the feel of being helpless is a turn-on for the bottom, while being able to do what they please and tease the bottom would be a turn on for the top.  There's a lot more to the psychology of it than that, but that's what the basics of it are.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Ilvenis said:


> Bondage is all about power, who has it and who doesn't.  The submissive has to relinquish power to somebody else and the dominant will be taking power from the submissive.  The power exchange is a big part of the draw, the feel of being helpless is a turn-on for the bottom, while being able to do what they please and tease the bottom would be a turn on for the top.  There's a lot more to the psychology of it than that, but that's what the basics of it are.



I know what bondage is. x3
I'm a huuuuge sub. Though I still am horrified of gimp masks. >__> Reminds me of pin-head.. without a face.

I'm going to a fetish fair with my mate soon.. I told him if I see a gimp there I swear I'll scream. D:


----------



## Ilvenis (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I know what bondage is. x3
> I'm a huuuuge sub. Though I still am horrified of gimp masks. >__> Reminds me of pin-head.. without a face.
> 
> I'm going to a fetish fair with my mate soon.. I told him if I see a gimp there I swear I'll scream. D:



Sorry, misread the previous one as "dont' understand", thank gods eye exam is on Friday.  Which fair are you going to?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 21, 2009)

Belly expansion. Just liked it for some reason.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Ilvenis said:


> Sorry, misread the previous one as "dont' understand", thank gods eye exam is on Friday.  Which fair are you going to?



It's called the Fetish Fair Fleamarket..
but people just call it Flea. >>

I've never been before, but my mate has.. so.. yeah.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Do you use safe words or just go at it? :> *Curiousface*



no bondage, so we don't really use safe words.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no bondage, so we don't really use safe words.


For rape situations? o-o
I figure people would use safe words for any situation they may want to get out of at 
some point.. but cant use the words no or stop since it's a situation where one would 
ignore those words.. (As in rape play..)

I find it difficult to use a safeword.. my mind automatically reverts to the words no and 
stop when I'm serious. x__x So it's usually the pulsing anger radiating from me that alerts my partner to run.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> For rape situations? o-o
> I figure people would use safe words for any situation they may want to get out of at
> some point.. but cant use the words no or stop since it's a situation where one would
> ignore those words.. (As in rape play..)
> ...


 
Kinky.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

lol that reminds me of that movie Eurotrip where the guy cant pronounce the safe word and says it wrong. The girl brings out more stuff instead.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Wered story for me, I remember I saw some cartoon that had a vore situation in it and I was fascinated by it, not sexual though, I was just fascinated. 


Weird though cause now a days i find it repulsive and weird X3


----------



## Geek (Oct 22, 2009)

I evolved from Cleo (The Catillac Cats), But for an animated female cat from the 1980s, she was pretty damn hot.







Cleo was, like, so totally 80â€™s. I mean, look at that Aqua-Net hair and the pink legwarmers. Sheâ€™s like a well preserved icon of that decade.

I was only 5 years old and already got hooked by a cartoon character.

How fu*t up is that ???

Now (2009) I'm old and things have changed in my fu*t up mind into... Well... *facepalm*






The cuteness is just so unbearable it makes me squeal and my belly tickles. So it's more like a butterflies in your belly kind of thing. I also like young looking girls with an ample bosom. I draw those kind of girls alot myself actually. But it's not for pleasure! More like a message. The mixing of innocence and sexuality.


----------



## Dayanx (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah I remember having a thing for Cleo before I knew what the hell sex was all about.

Sex and animals- it's NOT a new thing. I wonder how many randy Egyptians saw hot statues of Bast and fantacised about bending her over the 'ol billiard table...

I know I would...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

ok but continuing from were  i left off im going to sound really weird but meh as i said im into cub water sports mild domination/spanking talking down to ect fake rape shower and public sex swinsuits and cowgirl clothing  yeah im fucked up ehh


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok but continuing from were i left off im going to sound really weird but meh as i said im into cub water sports mild domination/spanking talking down to ect fake rape shower and public sex swinsuits and cowgirl clothing yeah im fucked up ehh


 
Ok, great, now that you've gotten your fetishes out in the open, why not tell us WHY you like them? Hence the title of the thread.


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok but continuing from were  i left off im going to sound really weird but meh as i said im into cub water sports mild domination/spanking talking down to ect fake rape shower and public sex swinsuits and cowgirl clothing  yeah im fucked up ehh



Haha, that ain't fucked up.
Go ahead and explain a few ;3


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

I already kinda know the answer to the watersports thing. Even tho I dont like it. Watersporting is a form of domination. Its like when a animal marks something in the wild he/she urinates on it. That is a sign of I own you you are mine. Again this is just coming from observation.

Anyway continue...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I already kinda know the answer to the watersports thing. Even tho I dont like it. Watersporting is a form of domination. Its like when a animal marks something in the wild he/she urinates on it. That is a sign of I own you you are mine. Again this is just coming from observation.
> 
> Anyway continue...



hmm i never thought about it like that but it just makes me like it more so thanks


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

"facepalm" ....I just HAD to explain it didnt I.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

well cub mostly because there still pure and innocent and im very fatherly so im attracted to them bolth ways

the cowgirl outfit thing is because i have a thing for southern girls and spirs are good for domination

the public thing is more of a get back to nature thing doing it under the stars its just romantic 

im more dominant with the spanking thing but i like my mate to be dominant in the forceful way doing things when she wants to do them so on and so on


----------



## Geek (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well cub mostly because there still pure and innocent and im very fatherly so im attracted to them bolth ways
> 
> the cowgirl outfit thing is because i have a thing for southern girls and spirs are good for domination
> 
> ...


Liru might be the girl of your dreams:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

meh i dont think so dont realy know how you got her from what i said could you explain


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 22, 2009)

...Wow this thread scares the shit outta me... lol. Cute icon btw, Einthecorgi... but anyways what I wanted to say, is I don't think everyone can explain their fetishes because I don't think they really have a choice... sometimes you just like something without being able to control it, you know? Kinda hard to "explain" stuff like this...


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah thats true...either you like it or you dont.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah your right


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 22, 2009)

Geek said:


> Liru might be the girl of your dreams:




What is the name of this anime/ what's it's rating (nudity ect.) Is it just called Liru?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

Those pics are awesome!


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

Geek said:


> Liru might be the girl of your dreams:



Allow me to be very frank for a second: GET THESE PICTURES OFFA MAH SCREEN! (Yyyyyyyyyyep. Definitely not straight. Could be asexual, still not at gay flashpoint yet.)

On another note, something tells me watersporting doesn't mean what I think it does... (to the other internet tubes I go)

And UD has told me all I need to know. That's... very... ???...


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

Read my post about watersporting


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I already kinda know the answer to the watersports thing. Even tho I dont like it. Watersporting is a form of domination. Its like when a animal marks something in the wild he/she urinates on it. That is a sign of I own you you are mine. Again this is just coming from observation.
> 
> Anyway continue...



You hit the nail on the head.



EinTheCorgi said:


> well cub mostly because there still pure and innocent and im very fatherly so im attracted to them bolth ways



Am I the only one here picking up this guy likes cubs? or have we all suddenly become accepting to this and not bestiality?


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Am I the only one here picking up this guy likes cubs? or have we all suddenly become accepting to this and not bestiality?


 
I picked up on it the first post he said it. What do you want us to do about it?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> I picked up on it the first post he said it. What do you want us to do about it?



Nothing. I just have a feeling if Rakuen was in here spouting out his zoophilic tendencies he would be bashed into next year.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here picking up this guy likes cubs? or have we all suddenly become accepting to this and not bestiality?



I picked up on it, yes. I do not agree with it. I do not know this guy. I would rather him be looking at cub porn than my own child, you know? And what ARE we gonna do? All flame him till he leaves and never returns? Just let things run it's course, this thread may die sometime, and we can all go back to being oblivious. And for the record, I do not agree with beastiality OR yiff, so... Oh, or porn period. Yeah... Maybe I'm not in the right fandom. Lol.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> I picked up on it, yes. I do not agree with it. I do not know this guy. I would rather him be looking at cub porn than my own child, you know? And what ARE we gonna do? All flame him till he leaves and never returns? Just let things run it's course, this thread may die sometime, and we can all go back to being oblivious. And for the record, I do not agree with beastiality OR yiff, so... Oh, or porn period. Yeah... Maybe I'm not in the right fandom. Lol.



Yes Ma'am! Will let the thread run it's course!


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 22, 2009)

Lol. Atta boy, all will be fine. And for another record, maybe discussing our own personal fetishes isn't a good idea... too many people are opinionated and disagree with other peoples' fetishes, which just leads to flame wars...

Btw, your siggy cracks me up. XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2009)

Well one thing people would ask me is why I like TF so much. Hey, I'm not turned on by it at all, I think it's actually kind of interesting. I always liked the idea of shapeshifters, voluntary or not. And not *just* lycanthropes. The thing I don't like about TF is how people use it as a gateway fetish. You can't browse transformation stories without finding someone else's fetish worked in, even if that fetish is TF. Yes, it can make sense like say, maybe lycanthropy got spread by sexual contact, or why a guy would get a boner with the fact that everything's changing and blood gets pumped everywhere. (Hence why I like the "...HOLY SHIT I'M TFING!!" because adrenaline's getting pumped) 

But what I don't like is the whole "OMG I'M TFING INTO A FOX! START YER WANKERS!!" mentality. Or "Mature" TFs consisting of someone turning into a penis-tree or that sorta crap. :| Or the ever-so-cliche "OH SHIT WE'RE TFING! And it's related to us having sex? Well you know what to do...LET'S KEEP DOING IT!!!" and "We're TFed! Now let's DO IT!!!"-situations.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But what I don't like is the whole "OMG I'M [fetish]! START YER WANKERS!!" mentality. Or the ever-so-cliche "OH SHIT WE'RE [fetish]! And it's related to us having sex? Well you know what to do...LET'S KEEP DOING IT!!!" and "We're [fetish]ed! Now let's DO IT!!!"-situations.



MADLIBS

But seriously, you're surprised that fetishes lead to sex?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> MADLIBS
> 
> But seriously, you're surprised that fetishes lead to sex?



Just that so many people do it badly and write the stories specifically AROUND porn, which as we know is absolutely nothing about story? ("OMG WE'RE STUCK FROM THE EVIL OVERLORD IN THIS HIGH-FANTASY HIDEOUT! Let's HAVE SEX!!!")


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

OP: Whoever said that is full of shit. I understand more kinks I don't have than the ones I do, and still manage not to like them.

I find the furry fandom in general relatively fascinating. Not _sexually_, but even so. How do so many people, most of whom are socially disabled in some capacity and all of whom are perfectly comfortable with pooh-poohing at the mention of at least a few key social norms, manage to get along reasonably well? If "furry" was only online, it'd make sense, but you people have another convention every time I turn around. One would expect more fights and violence, especially given the propensity for almost every person in this subculture to be whipped into a frenzy over a few key issues and the fact that damn near every one of 'em owns a sword.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> OP: Whoever said that is full of shit. I understand more kinks I don't have than the ones I do, and still manage not to like them.
> 
> I find the furry fandom in general relatively fascinating. Not _sexually_, but even so. How do so many people, most of whom are socially disabled in some capacity and all of whom are perfectly comfortable with pooh-poohing at the mention of at least a few key social norms, manage to get along reasonably well? If "furry" was only online, it'd make sense, but you people have another convention every time I turn around. One would expect more fights and violence, especially given the propensity for almost every person in this subculture to be whipped into a frenzy over a few key issues and the fact that damn near every one of 'em owns a sword.



We're just all fucked up, aren't we? Lol. But when you think about it, in one way or another, nobody is "normal" anymore. And I own 4 swords.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey, I only own swords because my husband bought one from an auction.
And my friend left me one.
And my husband got a knife as a gift from the Marine Corps..

..Anyway

I think the reason we don't get into fights at cons is because no one mentions this crap there, and are too busy being murry-purry and hugging fursuiters to care.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 22, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> We're just all fucked up, aren't we? Lol. But when you think about it, in one way or another, nobody is "normal" anymore. And I own 4 swords.


 Swords are awesome. I own a longbow.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> We're just all fucked up, aren't we? Lol.


Not necessarily. David M. Awesome, PriestRevan, AshleyAshes, and AzurePhoenix seem pretty sane in general. It just depends on which (and how many) norms you choose to ignore.



> But when you think about it, in one way or another, nobody is "normal" anymore.


Don't be daft. There are normal people in the world.
"Normal" means "ordinary", not necessarily "sane" or "good". If you don't stand out in a society, you're normal.



> And I own 4 swords.


4 is equal to or greater than 1, so I'm still right :V


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn. I was gonna get one of those for my hubby when I visited Ga and wouldn't ya know it, I forgot it at my grandfather's XD I don't think it was a longbow, though... Ok, Ima shut up now cause we are getting off topic. Lol.

You bring up some good points, Rigor. I just mean that EVERYONE has had those moments where they say or do something and somebody else is like.... ok, THAT'S not normal. Lol. I wasn't being too "literal". And add me to that sane list, cause I sure as hell ain't crazy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

I have not seen macro/micro mentioned yet. I have a fascination with that, just not in a sexual way. I just like the idea of someone being big enough that you can sit atop their head, or in the palm of their hand and see the world from a different perspective.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

well thank you all for being so excepting and all that jaz but i have no problem with bestiality what ever floats yer boat i say the only thing that im like wtf to is skat and vore but i realy dont mind them one of my best friends is into skat and vore and he knew i liked cub we were bolth like what the hell how can you be into that blah blah blah but then we were like oh my god lets combine our fetishes and find a pic that shows all of them well we did and after we did we bolth ran to the bathroom and puked our brains out it was a very sickining pic


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well thank you all for being so excepting and all that jaz but i have no problem with bestiality what ever floats yer boat i say the only thing that im like wtf to is skat and vore but i realy dont mind them one of my best friends is into skat and vore and he knew i liked cub we were bolth like what the hell how can you be into that blah blah blah but then we were like oh my god lets combine our fetishes and find a pic that shows all of them well we did and after we did we bolth ran to the bathroom and puked our brains out it was a very sickining pic



Bet I can go find some worse pictures than that. and don't mean anything sexual related.

I don't know if anyone knows of rotten.com, it is not a site for the faint hearted.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

Could you do us all a favor, though, and type with proper spelling and grammar so that it's easier to read what you post?

/grammar nazi


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Could you do us all a favor, though, and type with proper spelling and grammar so that it's easier to read what you post?
> 
> /grammar nazi



oh im sorry im lazy and board so im not really trying and ive already see rotten.com it is NOT a nice site


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

rotten.com...oh yeahhhh thats the one with real pics of death...no thank you.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 22, 2009)

Ha ha... I can only last so long on that one... wow. Rotten is... well, rotten!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

Rotten is pretty good. They've got lots of good shocker shit there.

Better than the "lol car crash ^^ so grooossss" shit they post on /b/.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 22, 2009)

The last thing I saw on Rotten was a boquet of dicks, and a man's face that was completely sheared off in a motorcycle accident. *shudder*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

but your rite i would never do anything to a real child heck i watch a little 7 year old girl haven't layed a hand on her she is adorable though i want a little girl of my own (sad face)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> The last thing I saw on Rotten was a boquet of dicks, and a man's face that was completely sheared off in a motorcycle accident. *shudder*



Wouldn't bother me seeing that.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I just got chills....Corgi man....if I left you alone with a child what would you do...Cubs is fantasy but dont take any of that fetish on to real children


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> but your rite i would never do anything to a real child heck i watch a little 7 year old girl haven't layed a hand on her she is adorable though i want a little girl of my own (sad face)



Ya know, Just because someone likes to look at cub stuff, I don't think it necessarily means they like real children aswell. 

And because of that, I will give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wouldn't bother me seeing that.



what the dicks or the guys face turned into hamburger


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> what the dicks or the guys face turned into hamburger



the guys face turned into mince meat.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ya know, Just because someone likes to look at cub stuff, I don't think it necessarily means they like real children aswell.
> 
> And because of that, I will give you the benefit of the doubt.



I agree with this. Cub stuff kind of bothers me, but people don't choose their fetishes.

That being said, there is still no excuse for doing anything to a _real_ child.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ya know, Just because someone likes to look at cub stuff, I don't think it necessarily means they like real children aswell.
> 
> And because of that, I will give you the benefit of the doubt.



i know just wanted to get any suspicions out of peoples minds


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

gore doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

Gore FTW <3


Russ said:


> I like bondage because I like the power-play. I enjoy the idea domination and submissiveness. I enjoy the idea of struggling a bit before being put to my place. Why? No clue but it goes beyond the realm of sexual kink.
> 
> At work, I occasionally noticed I like (in a non-sexual way) taking orders and instructions as well as affirmation from a higher-ranking for doing the work. I wouldn't be surprised if both the nonsexual and sexual sides have a similar origin.


You're extremely other-directed and have underlying power issues, possibly stemming from your childhood and/or a conditioned reflex for submission. Duh :V


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

Why thanks are you the shark that ate Dr Phil?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I agree with this. Cub stuff kind of bothers me, but people don't choose their fetishes.
> 
> That being said, there is still no excuse for doing anything to a _real_ child.



isnt that a bit of an oximoron. people cant chose there fetishes exsept if you have a fetish for real kids. im not saying its rite im just saying its a bit hypocritical 

( fun fact gourge washington's first wife was 12 she died giving birth to his 3rd or 4th kid he then remaired to a 13 year old) todays fun fact has been brought to you by yiffing bell think outside the butt sex


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Why thanks are you the shark that ate Dr Phil?


I'm neither a shark nor a TV pseudotherapist. Try again, kid.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> isnt that a bit of an oximoron. people cant chose there fetishes exsept if you have a fetish for real kids. im not saying its rite im just saying its a bit hypocritical





Just because they have a fetish for something doesn't make it right. No, you can't choose your fetishes, but you also don't have to act on them. Yeah, it sucks having a fetish like that, but that's too bad.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

well that i take that you dont like our first president than


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

oh shit....he just used historical fact to own you...but your fetish is creepy corgi. Iam sorry and I understand almost all fetishes on here. To understand fetishes of others you have to look at some of the art and break it down scientifically...I guess the "cuteness" attracts you...as long as you dont act on that in RL u ok with me. Btw I had to force myself to look at some things but in the end I have become more tolerant.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well that i take that you dont like our first president than



gourge washington?


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> OP: Whoever said that is full of shit. I understand more kinks I don't have than the ones I do, and still manage not to like them.
> 
> I find the furry fandom in general relatively fascinating. Not _sexually_, but even so. How do so many people, most of whom are socially disabled in some capacity and all of whom are perfectly comfortable with pooh-poohing at the mention of at least a few key social norms, manage to get along reasonably well? If "furry" was only online, it'd make sense, but you people have another convention every time I turn around. One would expect more fights and violence, especially given the propensity for almost every person in this subculture to be whipped into a frenzy over a few key issues and the fact that damn near every one of 'em owns a sword.





Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not necessarily. David M. Awesome, PriestRevan, AshleyAshes, and AzurePhoenix seem pretty sane in general. It just depends on which (and how many) norms you choose to ignore.
> 
> 
> Don't be daft. There are normal people in the world.
> ...



As of when am I not sane?

You haven't got a clue who I am, do you?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well that i take that you dont like our first president than



Um, that has nothing to do with it.

Look, if you want to jerk it to drawn children, that's fine. Have at it. But trying to convince me that having sex with underage children is okay because George Washington did it isn't going to work. Back then, they didn't understand the conquences of doing things like that - you yourself even said:



> fun fact gourge washington's first wife was 12 she died giving birth to his 3rd or 4th kid



That sounds like a pretty good reason to not do it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well that i take that you dont like our first president than


You'd be raising a very good point, if society then was the same as it is now. Unfortunately, back then you were considered an adult at 12-13, whereas you're still considered a child until you're 16-21 in modern society.

Also, pedophilia is technically the chronic attraction to _prepubescent children_, not young adolescents. If she's able to conceive and give birth, it's not quite pedophilia. Also, until you become the first president of the world's #1 superpower, you can't say anything. Just stick with private lolicon, kid :V



Dass said:


> As of when am I not sane?
> 
> You haven't got a clue who I am, do you?


Nah I know who you are. You're a self-important dumbass who thinks I meant the above as an exhaustive list 
Also, you're possibly asexual, which usually results from hormonal irregularities, when it's not actually a mislabeling of objectophilic or paraphilic disorders. As for the specifics, I couldn't possibly care less~


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 22, 2009)

Basically what I'm getting from this thread is that most of these fetishes are created out of lust for dominance yes?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> oh shit....he just used historical fact to own you...but your fetish is creepy corgi. Iam sorry and I understand almost all fetishes on here. To understand fetishes of others you have to look at some of the art and break it down scientifically...I guess the "cuteness" attracts you...as long as you dont act on that in RL u ok with me. Btw I had to force myself to look at some things but in the end I have become more tolerant.



well at lest you tryed something new and like i said i baby sit a little 7 year old girl and never thought anything bad so your kids are safe with me

 my other pedo friends im not so sure 

but yeah i love the girl that i watch in a sexual way hell no in a fatherly way yes her name is Ren by the way shes a furry to and we help each other

 ive never had a dauter and she never knew her real dad so we got a good thing going


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> vore, gore, rape, HUGE breasts, tentacle rape, guro, um.. rape... gore... blood... um.. rape?
> ooh and torture. cant forget that one.. though it's kinda like all them put together.. oh and rape.



Ran out of Spam, huh?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Basically what I'm getting from this thread is that most of these fetishes are created out of lust for dominance yes?


No.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

ok there i added a little clean cub pic to my sig so there you go


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

It's cute :3


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 22, 2009)

okay, c'mon... it CLEARLY says in the thread title MATURE DISCUSSION... that means if you wanna argue, shut up and yell at your computer, or go elsewhere... this is ment to be a thread where you can explain why you like a certain thing and nobody needs to be put down on it... it's immature, just shut up and read what they have to say and if you don't understand who cares? there are some fettishes out there that make my skin crawl, but i don't go off on sombody just because they like it... honestly people need to grow up and stop arguing and spamming all the damn time... can we get this thread back on track? PLEASE!

EDIT: props to those keeping the discussion calm and mature and not escalating things by the way...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> okay, c'mon... it CLEARLY says in the thread title MATURE DISCUSSION... that means if you wanna argue, shut up and yell at your computer, or go elsewhere... this is ment to be a thread where you can explain why you like a certain thing and nobody needs to be put down on it... it's immature, just shut up and read what they have to say and if you don't understand who cares? there are some fettishes out there that make my skin crawl, but i don't go off on sombody just because they like it... honestly people need to grow up and stop arguing and spamming all the damn time... can we get this thread back on track? PLEASE!
> 
> EDIT: props to those keeping the discussion calm and mature and not escalating things by the way...


You might be misunderstanding the word "mature". In my experience, it means "sexual topics will be discussed" much more than it means "don't discuss things" in most cases like this. This could be an exception, of course.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> words




Yeah, it says mature, but it also says "discussion". We are discussing things. Nobody is getting angry at anybody else. YOU need to calm down, not us.


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> blah blah blah but then we were like oh my god lets combine our fetishes and find a pic that shows all of them well we did and after we did we bolth ran to the bathroom and puked our brains out it was a very sickining pic



Live and learn, live and learn...


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You might be misunderstanding the word "mature". In my experience, it means "sexual topics will be discussed" much more than it means "don't discuss things" in most cases like this. This could be an exception, of course.


 i take it both ways, mature as in have an open mind and don't be a douche, and mature as in if you're under 17 GTFO... of course the latter is quite obvious from the first post, so it can be logically assumed that mature, in this case, means don't be a douche... but thanks for understanding


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> i take it both ways, mature as in have an open mind and don't be a douche, and mature as in if you're under 17 GTFO... of course the latter is quite obvious from the first post, so it can be logically assumed that mature, in this case, means don't be a douche... but thanks for understanding


I'm not being understanding so much as I'm trying to avoid the OP verbally bitch-slapping me for putting words in his mouth when he comes back. I personally think it just means the latter. Also, it doesn't necessarily mean "18 or older", it just means "don't say childish shit like 'ewww' or 'huhuhuh, you said ASS'" :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

if he wants a sexual conversation (sex yiff blah blah blah porn cub porn yay blah blah) ect there were back on topic of fetish and yiff so i win


----------



## ADF (Oct 22, 2009)

To clear this up; what I meant by "mature discussion" is there's adult topics being discussed inside, a warning for people who don't want to read such stuff being described in detail.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> if he wants a sexual conversation (sex yiff blah blah blah porn cub porn yay blah blah) ect there were back on topic of fetish and yiff so i win


You know, I'm more-or-less on your side here, but you need to stop typing like you have a rubber dick stuck in your brain :V


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 22, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> This is ridiculous. If you're going to mention what kinky stuff you're into, don't immediately turn and tell someone you think theirs is dumb.
> 
> I love vore. If you're not, then of course you won't understand it. You'll think it's dumb. I'm also into feet, micro, snuff, breathplay, watersports, and some other things.
> 
> ...


 
I said "Do Not Want" because I don't want to be choked. Suffocation scares the piss out of me. Its the reason I dont dive underwater.

You a vore too? High five.





Vaelarsa said:


> But just to throw a non-furry kink out there for the subject of the topic,
> I like dominance with sadism.
> _"You do what I want WHEN I want, or you get punted in the face like the little bitch you are."_


 

0__0'


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok there i added a little clean cub pic to my sig so there you go



Innocent stuff like the pic in your sig I think is fine. I look at the squeaky clean cub stuff (Not the porn stuff) when I see a cute pic like the one in your sig, it reminds me of real life puppies and kittens and other animal babies, ya know, how you just want to pick them up and cuddle them! and play silly games with them like fetch the stick, tug o war and stuff.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Innocent stuff like the pic in your sig I think is fine. I look at the squeaky clean cub stuff (Not the porn stuff) when I see a cute pic like the one in your sig, it reminds me of real life puppies and kittens and other animal babies, ya know, how you just want to pick them up and cuddle them! and play silly games with them like fetch the stick, tug o war and stuff.



yeah the pic is by the artist ka he is mostly clean in his art and all his pics make me want to jump into the pic and hug the living crap out of the little one


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 23, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> i take it both ways, mature as in have an open mind and don't be a douche, and mature as in if you're under 17 GTFO... of course the latter is quite obvious from the first post, so it can be logically assumed that mature, in this case, means don't be a douche... but thanks for understanding



Just CALM down. *Sigh* Nobodies arguing, ok? We are all getting along fine, right?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Innocent stuff like the pic in your sig I think is fine. I look at the squeaky clean cub stuff (Not the porn stuff) when I see a cute pic like the one in your sig, it reminds me of real life puppies and kittens and other animal babies, ya know, how you just want to pick them up and cuddle them! and play silly games with them like fetch the stick, tug o war and stuff.



From a normal perspective, that sounds kinda creepy. |D


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> From a normal perspective, that sounds kinda creepy. |D



Obviously you have never had a puppy then.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Obviously you have never had a puppy then.



no its just that as a fandom many of us believe that the furrys in the pics are real in some sort of way. thats why we draw the pics make the suits write the storys to breath as much life into furrys

but they way that your talking is as if she is not a sentient being and just a dog or your pervy little slave girl... and im the bad guy for likeing this you have a sick mind you know that?!?

im kidding of course hehehe


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no its just that as a fandom many of us believe that the furrys in the pics are real in some sort of way. thats why we draw the pics make the suits write the storys to breath as much life into furrys
> 
> but they way that your talking is as if she is not a sentient being and just a dog or your pervy little slave girl... and im the bad guy for likeing this you have a sick mind you know that?!?
> 
> im kidding of course hehehe



I do know that furry is not real, I know anthro's do not exist and I do not try to pretend they do. One of the reasons I joined the fandom is because of it's fictional content. 

If people could actually see inside my head, It'd probably scare them.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

Inside my head lives 8 pokemon, each with their own varying personalities..

Gotta love RP :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Inside my head lives 8 pokemon, each with their own varying personalities..
> 
> Gotta love RP :3


But you're only allowed to have six at a time! H4xx!! D:<


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> But you're only allowed to have six at a time! H4xx!! D:<


She's keeping some in the PC


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

She has a PC _in her head?_ No fair! I want one! D:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

aww but its my dream to cross breed humans and animals and create real life furrys beleave me its possible just really really expensive and theres a small chance that it may not work like about a 18% chance it wouldn't work 30% it would but would most likely die after birth 50% of the time

about a 37% it would go off without a hitch and so on

and what do you mean randy that it would scare them hmm?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> aww but its my dream to cross breed humans and animals and create real life furrys beleave me its possible just really really expensive and theres a small chance that it may not work like about a 18% chance it wouldn't work 30% it would but would most likely die after birth 50% of the time
> 
> about a 37% it would go off without a hitch and so on
> 
> and what do you mean randy that it would scare them hmm?


You fail biology forever :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You fail biology forever :V



its from actual reserch i read a while back the %s may be a little wrong so mleh


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

If that were remotely true, you'd see real life cat girls by now. D: <
I wouldn't doubt it if they were _trying_. But failing would be the appropriate outcome.

Otherwise, pics or it didn't happen. :<

Btw.. does no one stay on the subject of sexual interests? 
I'd think that's the subject internet people would revert to most..

Freaks.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

_Ding ding ding-a-ling!_

I also have the Pokemon Center and several nurse joys, and other small gangs.

I'll have to find the rundown of that RP..I can't remember the website off the top of my head


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

well i dont think makeing real life furrys ranks very high on the US's list of things to do and this what speculation reserch


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

and if they can grow a human ear on a rat that works i cant see why they couldnt do that on humans but with dog and cat ears :\


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

Obviously not real life FURRIES.
But to be able to mix species of any type
would be a major scientific breakthrough..

Then they could go on to do things such as.. make animals smarter,
or have the ability to speak, making studying animals all that more easier,
and then .. I dunno. They will screw up and we'll become freaky slaves 
to animals or some shit. That's usually the type of weirdness that comes out
of science fiction bullshit.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

sexual interests...oh boy lets not go down this road again...


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 23, 2009)

Playing God is a big no - no... let them be how they are.  We have all the furries we can handle right now, anyways. Lol.

And I agree with above statement. I don't think we should really discuss our *personal* sex interests for a variety of reasons.... and Ein, that pic is cute! ^_^ 

But I still don't agree. Lol. (J/K) But I'm serious. 

*tries to put on serious face*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Playing God is a big no - no... let them be how they are.  We have all the furries we can handle right now, anyways. Lol.
> 
> And I agree with above statement. I don't think we should really discuss our *personal* sex interests for a variety of reasons.... and Ein, that pic is cute! ^_^
> 
> ...



its not playing god its just pushing evolution in the right way


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 23, 2009)

Vore's ok. Though I'd prefer to be the one eating rather than the other way round. Though I did have a lot of weird dreams when I was a kid of being eaten by monsters . Can someone explain how the being dinner side is sexy?


I like really nasty torture shit. Like on Gurochan. And I reeeaaally shouldn't because I would not like that crap happening to me irl.

Tf too, but not really in a sexual way, I just like the thought of turning into an angry animal and thrashing about.


I like machines too. :???:


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a fascination with as I said foxes (specifically the tails) and my GF is a HUGE wolf fan not really art more transformations (TF) and Underworld she plans on getting a wolf girl tattoo on her left shoulder...she may have already got it up in vermont She said she had a few "surprises" Technically shes not a furry but I will show her the site when she comes back on saturday.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

well i know i always liked when my old GF gave me "surprises" and also "presents" birthday and Christmas ones especially


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 23, 2009)

oh I forgot. 

Mythical creatures/ cryptoids.

_I'd fuck a Shuck and get a' fluster with a Lusca._


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

only 2 "presents" from her....one year together and u think I get more. But its not all about that. We have a connection.....ANYWAY!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Vore's ok. Though I'd prefer to be the one eating rather than the other way round. Though I did have a lot of weird dreams when I was a kid of being eaten by monsters . Can someone explain how the being dinner side is sexy?
> 
> 
> I like really nasty torture shit. Like on Gurochan. And I reeeaaally shouldn't because I would not like that crap happening to me irl.
> ...



well in turms of you likeing to eat people may date back to a more beast like side how mostly in nature the females go un the hunt ect

and also being eaten=vore is a complete and utter domination thing


----------



## Shadow (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Obviously you have never had a puppy then.



You said it in a way of saying you'd do that with the anthro character.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> only 2 "presents" from her....one year together and u think I get more. But its not all about that. We have a connection.....ANYWAY!



well at least you still have her. i lost my mate...shes with god now


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

lets not get into a death discussion I only have my mom and dad and a few cousins that even see me.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well at least you still have her. i lost my mate...shes with god now



Awww... I'm sorry to hear that. At least you know she is in a better place with no more hardships.  Eternal R & R...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Awww... I'm sorry to hear that. At least you know she is in a better place with no more hardships.  Eternal R & R...



yeah at least i got to talk to her before she went


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

... Wow. From vore to deaths of 'loved' ones in an instant.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah im a jumpy corgi and i made mt peace with my loss a long time ago


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

How old are you EinTheCorgi? >>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

^ I'm guessing he's around 13.



SugarMental said:


> If that were remotely true, you'd see real life cat girls by now. D: <


http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/879022/chinese-cat-girl-baffles-doctors
But it's apparently from a rare disease.



EinTheCorgi said:


> its from actual reserch i read a while back the %s may be a little wrong so mleh


Sources, or you're full of shit.



EinTheCorgi said:


> and if they can grow a human ear on a rat that works i cant see why they couldnt do that on humans but with dog and cat ears :\


It was just the outer ear, not the inner ear. And they grew it on the thing's back. Sculpting a bit of cartilage and skin and grafting it onto a host body is nowhere near being the same thing as breeding two completely incompatible species.

See, there are these things in our cells called "chromosomes". Each species has a different number of these, and when the number's wrong for a given species, it's either born deformed or self-aborted in the womb.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

That is exactly what I guessed actually..


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/879022/chinese-cat-girl-baffles-doctors
> But it's apparently from a rare disease.


 
Aw, I would be her friend. ;_;


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

im 19 thank you


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> im 19 thank you


 
You certainly do not type as well as someone who should have graduated high school.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Vore's ok. Though I'd prefer to be the one eating rather than the other way round. Though I did have a lot of weird dreams when I was a kid of being eaten by monsters . Can someone explain how the being dinner side is sexy?
> 
> 
> I like really nasty torture shit. Like on Gurochan. And I reeeaaally shouldn't because I would not like that crap happening to me irl.
> ...




I love you. I want to rape and maim you. then eat you.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> You certainly do not type as well as someone who should have graduated high school.



yeah well my English teacher sucked and ive always been bad at spelling its not my strong suit i bet theres a subject you were bad in or didnt like


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah well my English teacher sucked and ive always been bad at spelling its not my strong suit i bet theres a subject you were bad in or didnt like



there a girl that I work with at school. She's in college and couldn't spell the word "though" ... also, she has every single Twilight merchandise in the whole world and watches the movie every day. 

I have no faith in highschool graduates anymore.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread makes no sense anymore...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Aw, I would be her friend. ;_;


Me too ;~;



EinTheCorgi said:


> im 19 thank you


Months? :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

and also i guess im considered retarded by grammar and spelling wise its a fact ask my doctor person i forget what he is actually called


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

this is just getting sad....


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and also i guess im considered retarded by grammar and spelling wise its a fact ask my doctor person i forget what he is actually called



shut the hell up. you're just a dumbass and are making excuses.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> aww but its my dream to cross breed humans and animals and create real life furrys beleave me its possible just really really expensive and theres a small chance that it may not work like about a 18% chance it wouldn't work 30% it would but would most likely die after birth 50% of the time
> 
> about a 37% it would go off without a hitch and so on
> 
> and what do you mean randy that it would scare them hmm?



Either my thoughts would scare people, or they would go "WTF?!? "



Amethyst said:


> Vore's ok. Though I'd prefer to be the one eating rather than the other way round. Though I did have a lot of weird dreams when I was a kid of being eaten by monsters . Can someone explain how the being dinner side is sexy?
> 
> 
> I like really nasty torture shit. Like on Gurochan. And I reeeaaally shouldn't because I would not like that crap happening to me irl.
> ...



From what my voraphile friend told me, Vore doesn't always involve eating/being eaten. Apparently, being swallowed by a female's vagina, and then being born again is also a type of Vore. And I have no reason to doubt it as he is on Vore RP sites. I have done the latter type of Vore with her a few times, it's interesting, but I'd class it more as a fascination rather than fetish, seeing as nothing sexual was involved.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

Damn, this thread failed before I had a chance to delve into my own fetishes. Oh well. It's probably for the best.

edit:
ninjad


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

probably


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

The threads still open ...But nothing freaks me out anymore. So go ahead xcilber.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Damn, this thread failed before I had a chance to delve into my own fetishes. Oh well. It's probably for the best.
> 
> edit:
> ninjad



aww i want to know you got me curious now


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Damn, this thread failed before I had a chance to delve into my own fetishes. Oh well. It's probably for the best.
> 
> edit:
> ninjad



Spill it!


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

Tell us....Iam curious


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, my feelings on vore since Randy brought the subject back:
I think, to put it simply, is the idea of another living being inside of you or being inside of another person.
Alternatively, when I think of vore, I think of being swallowed whole and being wrapped up tight inside of a warm, goo-filled stomach, like being little again and being wrapped up in a blanket or towel in someone's arms after taking a bath.

I can't imagine the thought of swallowing someone else, but somehow the thought of being the victim of vore is comforting, but not necessarily sexual.
So to me, I guess vore isn't really a fetish.

As for subcategories of things within the bounds of furries. I need some actual time to think. I have to leave in a half-hour, and I don't think that will be enough time for me to fully explain myself why I like babyfurs or cubs. I touched on it briefly in the Furry Pet Peeves thread and I want to try to explain it without contradicting myself.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

Ol thats...interesting a fleshy blanket of warmth. Thats kinda cool.


----------



## xcliber (Oct 23, 2009)

You asked...


----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Ol thats...interesting a fleshy blanket of warmth. Thats kinda cool.


It should be noted that an integral part of vore is ignoring what happens once in the stomach:  Often times, Vorians will have something in effect to delay the release of stomach acids.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

a LOT of people like vore...weird.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

oh ok i thought vore was like...u like to be digested...nvm


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

for me, the fun part of vore starts when the gastric juices churn up.. or the victims suffocate.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

i dont know what to say here....but cant vore get...borderline scat since it deals with digestion stages.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> for me, the fun part of vore starts when the gastric juices churn up.. or the victims suffocate.



so you have a snuff fetish?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe its more of a "you ARE part of me" type thing" again part of bondage.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> oh ok i thought vore was like...u like to be digested...nvm



This is exactly what I thought vore was too. But my voraphile friend explained it to me one night. In RP, as RP is fictional to me, you can do anything you wish. Laws of physics and biology can be thrown out of the window, which in fiction is done quite frequently anyway.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so you have a snuff fetish?



apparently yeah... I basically live on gurochan.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

so its like unbirthing


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> apparently yeah... I basically live on gurochan.



*offers a high five* me too! small world!


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *offers a high five* me too! small world!



*high five* 
I'm actually working on a crazy comic right now... got pages 1&2 done, and pages 4&5 sketched out. it'll start getting crazy around page 7. 

...

*shoots you, then noms*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> so its like unbirthing



This is also part of vore. I have RP\d this with my friend.



HarleyParanoia said:


> so you have a snuff fetish?



Ahem.....I have a very slight fetish for snuff too.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

well, while we're on the subject of snuff fetishes, what is your favorite form of snuff?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is also part of vore. I have RP\d this with my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.....I have a very slight fetish for snuff too.





I prefer unbirthing over any other fetish.
I just think it's so hot. 
as long as it's not over-the-top rediculous... like..  I once read a comic where like 15 people went into some vagina and had an orgie..


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> well, while we're on the subject of snuff fetishes, what is your favorite form of snuff?



torture.
dont care how or what. 

...

is it wrong to enjoy passion of the christ?
srsly I was grinning and giggling the whole time.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> torture.
> dont care how or what.



torture is <3 knives? yes please. needles? YES PLEASE.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> torture is <3 knives? yes please. needles? YES PLEASE.



>:3 anything that shows blood or makes the victim scream.

Quinn: *hides*
me: *holding knife, looking for quinn*


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

Idk y but Hostel had some parts where I was like OMG...and huh thats awesome! like the whole train scene at the end and the whole "eye" scene was meh....and OW


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

tickling girls until they pee i like that a lot


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Idk y but Hostel had some parts where I was like OMG...and huh thats awesome! like the whole train scene at the end and the whole "eye" scene was meh....and OW



funny thing, I actually dont enjoy horror films..
though I thought un chien analou was brilliant, but that's not horror.

I enjoy FM einheit's radio show's ... especially dante's inferno and the south pole one where it has a list of who dies.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3 anything that shows blood or makes the victim scream.



yes <3 i agree with this


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> torture is <3 knives? yes please. needles? YES PLEASE.



*sticks needles into Harley untill he looks like a walking, breathing pin cushion*


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes <3 i agree with this



Definitely. Needles, thumbtacks, boiling water... <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes <3 i agree with this



harley, I love you. I want to beat, rape, then cut you open and eat your guts. <3


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> harley, I love you. I want to beat, rape, then cut you open and eat your guts. <3



aww, you know how to win my heart <3


----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2009)

Torture fans, eh?  Enjoy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> aww, you know how to win my heart <3



d'awwwwww.... *slice slice slice*


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Torture fans, eh?  Enjoy.



Tl;Dr needs illustrations


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

Whatever happened to the people with normal fetishes like roughness, verbal abuse, and watersports? :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Whatever happened to the people with normal fetishes like roughness, verbal abuse, and watersports? :V



I beg to differ on watersports being a normal fetish.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I beg to differ on watersports being a normal fetish.


Compared to vore and mutilation, it's about as vanilla as a BJ.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Compared to vore and mutilation, it's about as vanilla as a BJ.



.......

Good point.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> .......
> 
> Good point.


I do like a bit of gore every now and then, to be fair, but let's keep things in perspective


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I do like a bit of gore every now and then, to be fair, but let's keep things in perspective



IT is in perspective, in a RP/fantasy/fiction point of view


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

tickle torture is win the only bad thing that could happen is you pee your self but its ok i like's me some pee


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> tickle torture is win the only bad thing that could happen is you pee your self but its ok i like's me some pee


Am I the only literate WS enthusiast alive? D:


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Am I the only literate WS enthusiast alive? D:


I dunno, do I count?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> tickle torture is win the only bad thing that could happen is you pee your self but its ok i like's me some pee



anyone tickles me my fist will connect to their mouth. I do not know why but tickling me pisses me off instead of makes me laugh. I really, really HATE being tickled.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Am I the only literate WS enthusiast alive? D:



My spelling is crap but I keep firefox spell checker on, and a dictionary in my desk drawer. I do wish people would also use those features in firefox, it is why they add such features.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

aww im just having fun because

i are's likes to talks like this its fun


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> aww im just having fun because
> 
> i are's likes to talks like this its fun



I think I can live with watersports. Done it a couple times in RP's. But I don't think I could allow it in my mouth. Body yes, mouth and face, no.

EDIT: No fecking idea why I quoted you Ein, I am getting sleepy, must of hit quote without realizing it. >.<


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> tickle torture is win the only bad thing that could happen is you pee your self but its ok i like's me some pee



creepy way of putting it, but i can agree on watersports.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

My fetish is having sex in person :V


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> My fetish is having sex in person :V



yes


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

.. Whats the allure to watersports? Another super dom thing?


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> .. Whats the allure to watersports? Another super dom thing?



for me, it's how sleazy, raunchy and nasty it is. like, in a "that's just wrong" kinda way.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

See.. the only reason I'd say "HELL NO!" to that is if someone got off to the idea of that amount of disrespect, and dehumanizing someone.. I really hate sociopaths. :< After being with one for 4+ years it gets kinda bleh.

Not to say I'd be horribly into it regardless. Just the main reason its not even a question is the idea that it'd be only for a dominance/disrespect thing.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> See.. the only reason I'd say "HELL NO!" to that is if someone got off to the idea of that amount of disrespect, and dehumanizing someone.. I really hate sociopaths. :< After being with one for 4+ years it gets kinda bleh.
> 
> Not to say I'd be horribly into it regardless. Just the main reason its not even a question is the idea that it'd be only for a dominance/disrespect thing.



that first part, i like that too. disrespect. then again, psychiatrists have called me a sociopath.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

Bleh..

Iunno. It's cute sometimes in the bedroom,
But when it's an all the time thing.. it's pretty scary.

The whole "You're nothing but shit, so let me treat you like it." .. in a serious manner. 

>> Yeh.. moving on.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> "You're nothing but shit, so let me treat you like it."



oh, no, not that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Bleh..
> 
> Iunno. It's cute sometimes in the bedroom,
> But when it's an all the time thing.. it's pretty scary.
> ...



There is the other side though
where a person gets off on pleasing the partner. Thats a cool fetish.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental read randydarkshade's description on water sports


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> There is the other side though
> where a person gets off on pleasing the partner. Thats a cool fetish.


Come again? >>

I'm like that, though noooot a good match to a sociopath.
Actual sociopath. One that has no real feelings besides just egotistical douchebaggery and whatever emotion he can fake to get what he wants.

Lols @ ex-hate.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think I can live with watersports. Done it a couple times in RP's. But I don't think I could allow it in my mouth. Body yes, mouth and face, no.
> 
> EDIT: No fecking idea why I quoted you Ein, I am getting sleepy, must of hit quote without realizing it. >.<



its ok


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Come again? >>


EXAMPLE: the guy finds a climaxing woman to be the most sexy thing ever. (or vici versa)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> EXAMPLE: the guy finds a climaxing woman to be the most sexy thing ever. (or vici versa)



remember kids knowledge is power


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> remember kids knowledge is power



I dun want power......Only when my flash light batteries need changing.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> EXAMPLE: the guy finds a climaxing woman to be the most sexy thing ever. (or vici versa)


Yeah.. I'm just wondering why that was a response to me talking about either watersports or sociopaths. xD


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah.. I'm just wondering why that was a response to me talking about either watersports or sociopaths. xD



to tell you the truth i thought you were calling people into water sports  sociopaths


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 23, 2009)

Nu, I was asking what makes people into watersports.

Mainly because my ex mentioned wanting to try it once, but only because he's a sociopath and would get off to degrading me. >__> So.. I'm curious what other people define it as.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Nu, I was asking what makes people into watersports.


Urination is dirty*, degrading, and used by animals to mark territory.
[sub]...I kind of like the idea of being territory >///>

* Urine itself, however, is sterile, at least until it hits air.[/sub]


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 23, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Nu, I was asking what makes people into watersports.
> 
> Mainly because my ex mentioned wanting to try it once, but only because he's a sociopath and would get off to degrading me. >__> So.. I'm curious what other people define it as.



no im more into getting peed on then peeing on i like my girls to be a little more dominant then me


----------



## Doug (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm not a furfag, I just like browsing this forum, because this place is hilarious and reminds me of why I dislike furfags.

Really the only interest I have in "anthropomorphic" animals is your typical anthropomorphic races in fantasy fiction and role-playing games.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

We have a perv interested in getting off on our fetishes...fine watch the replies.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 24, 2009)

Doug said:


> I'm not a furfag,


 We're not so different, you and-


> I just like browsing this forum, because this place is hilarious and reminds me of why I dislike furfags.


 Nevermind.

As for a "fascination" / something that doesn't kill an erection dead like the Kennedy's, tentacles.  Because, well, TENTACLES!


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah.. I'm just wondering why that was a response to me talking about either watersports or sociopaths. xD


 Why? Its close to the complete oppisate in intent


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

oh i also have a thing for panties lacy ones frilly ones silky ones pink and white are the best for colors wow im such a perv and im not even Japanese cloud white cotton one's are the best though


----------



## twelvestring (Oct 24, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> oh i also have a thing for panties lacy ones frilly ones silky ones pink and white are the best for colors wow im such a perv and im not even Japanese cloud white cotton one's are the best though


lol Congrats on the variety Ein. But yeah what aren't you in to and why?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> oh i also have a thing for panties lacy ones frilly ones silky ones pink and white are the best for colors wow im such a perv and im not even Japanese cloud white cotton one's are the best though


 You are probably very happy for yourself to have your own panties collection, i wonder if they sell things like that in Ebay.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

They prob do. Wow Corgi you one horny dog eh... Speaking of which I do not want to make a new thread for this but my gf came back after 2 weeks of vacation last night. And she gave me a little gift...besides a new wolf tattoo.  I feel awesome today. REALLY awesome.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> They prob do. Wow Corgi you one horny dog eh... Speaking of which I do not want to make a new thread for this but my gf came back after 2 weeks of vacation last night. And she gave me a little gift...besides a new wolf tattoo.  I feel awesome today. REALLY awesome.


 Now you probably feel ALIVE after getting the little present.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

:> Whoo hooo.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

"Explain your fascination"?

Well, insanely awesome artists, along with tons upon tons of art, and people to talk to.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

Yay..


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

This thread is interesting to say the least. Many cool and flat out bizzare fetishes. Quickly becoming my fave thread for debates.

Sorry thought I say that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 24, 2009)

Fetishes are NOT cool, most of the time.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

Not the sick kind iam talking about the RP ones the ones that u cant do in real life.


----------



## Dass (Oct 24, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Not the sick kind iam talking about the RP ones the ones that u cant do in real life.



The only one of these I've seen is voraphilia...


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

and tentacles lol


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 24, 2009)

Did you just say that the ones you cant do in real life are cool? >>
'Cause I would have to hit you..


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 24, 2009)

i didnt mean THAT way
I ment RPing  not illegal ones


----------



## troy (Oct 24, 2009)

Vore and inflation.. anything that seems to alter or kill something.. erck.

I like objectification though.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 24, 2009)

well i dont like vore or skat and yes i do have a pantie collection thank you very much donations welcome :3 umm i dont like things going up my butt so i dont like hard core domination and i dont like the black laytex suit things but i do like foreplay

oh and congrats on the "present"


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 25, 2009)

Ooh, gonna crack this one open with my weirdness...if it already hasn't been down.
(doesn't bother to look at current posts, lol)

Um, so I am here to discuss my infatuation with paint tf and pool toys.
These are two of my new fetishes actually and explaining them might actually help me out too.


paint tf:
for me, its the whole tf thing to begin with, becoming something your not and romanticizing and over feitshzing something so that seems so unremarkable.
Its the wet and messy aspect of it, for me having your body drenched in paint is an over all experience, it gets every sense working at full power, where as some fetishes ony help a long a couple sense, this one takes over your entire body and there is really nothing you can do to deny what is going on. The feel of the liquid, the smoothness that is creates, being able to slide your hands into and feel it drip down your arms and incase the rest of your skin like a shell, its about becoming something your not if only for a short time, leaving behind the possibility of being anything of what you used to be. lol, was the good enough to get my point across? I doubt it but I tried.

pooltoys, oh joy.
Its that hyper fetish thing again. Taking something, such as a specific material and letting all of your sense be enveloped by it. Pool toys smell like plastic, they smell clean and fresh, and allowing yourself to take it all of those feelings of the smooth plastic against your skin, the cool jolt of difference in temperature and texture.
Its really about introducing something so foreign and different that you get off on the new sensations that are assaulting your senses.

wow, I picked hard ones lol. Sorry, prolly didn't help identify my fetish reasong that well.
^^;;


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Ooh, gonna crack this one open with my weirdness...if it already hasn't been down.
> (doesn't bother to look at current posts, lol)
> 
> Um, so I am here to discuss my infatuation with paint tf and pool toys.
> ...


Wouldn't the rough seams hurt, though? o_e


----------



## Olaunn (Oct 25, 2009)

I've had my breathplay fetish since I was 8 years old. Hell I was born with the umbilical cord around my throat so it's almost like destiny. It's a dangerous fetish no doubt, but I manage to keep it all fantasy, no real "playing" for me.

 I also like to be chased. Like when I imagine being chased by let's say...a determined lioness or something (think of the scene in The Lion King where Pumba is chased by Nala *boing*) I strangely become turned on. Can't explain it really.

 The human brain is just sensational isn't it?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

Olaunn said:


> I've had my breathplay fetish since I was 8 years old. Hell I was born with the umbilical cord around my throat so it's almost like destiny. It's a dangerous fetish no doubt, but I manage to keep it all fantasy, no real "playing" for me.
> 
> I also like to be chased. Like when I imagine being chased by let's say...a determined lioness or something (think of the scene in The Lion King where Pumba is chased by Nala *boing*) I strangely become turned on. Can't explain it really.
> 
> The human brain is just sensational isn't it?


 The human brain was made for creating people with no human brain and hornycorn so ...yeah.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> The human brain was made for creating people with no human brain and hornycorn so ...yeah.


Hornycorn? Sounds like a breakfast cereal for perverts.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hornycorn? Sounds like a breakfast cereal for perverts.


 I had no word to add it, and it was kinda rofl anyway.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I had no word to add it, and it was kinda rofl anyway.


Somebody should shoop together a box for it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Somebody should shoop together a box for it.


 Wonder what would be on the hornycorn box.
Naked chicks pheraps?


----------



## Remy (Oct 25, 2009)

I have many, so my top three:

*Spanking* - When I was a child and the whole idea of 'spanking to discipline' was still going. I would -laugh- when it was done to me, therefore, parents then resulted to 'corner timeouts' Now, at 21, I find having my bottom walloped as a turn on. Bare hands please, I don't care for floggers, paddles, the like. Also, nothing too extreme, sure you might like leaving my ass sore and red as an apple, but I have to sit on that later.

*Wax Play pair'd with knifeplay* - I haven't tried this in real life yet, but I really want to. The idea of having hot (not scalding!) candle waxes poured, ladled, dripped...whatever! onto one's back, chest, privates...

Now that wax has to come off somehow. That's where the knife comes into 'play' (haha, pun intended.) If one is skilled enough with the knife, the removal can be harmless.

*Blindfolds* - Self-explainable fascination with this. You never know what's coming.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 25, 2009)

Ooh. x3 I like those too.. a bit ehh on the wax.. but I wouldn't be against trying it.

Blindfolds are fuun.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2009)

Eh, ok.

I like footpaws. It doesn't really translate to real life much. Only furries. And I'm not into it like alot of people are...i.e. I don't like anything having to do with the smell or having a footpaw on your face, licking, nething like that. 

Really I just like them because they're cute and I think they're hot, to be blunt about it. That's all there is to it. Dunno how else to explain it.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 25, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nah. I love romance, and blatant savage sexuality in pornography or art seems a bit ... lacking, I like real passion not just a sexual release. Its the meaning behind the act as wella s the act itself that batters I suppose.


^ This. Its rather sad, that there are more pictures of 'just sex' than pictures that show the love between two characters. Sadder still is that the artists that draw the former are more popular than artists drawing the latter.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2009)

Carenath said:


> ^ This. Its rather sad, that there are more pictures of 'just sex' than pictures that show the love between two characters. Sadder still is that the artists that draw the former are more popular than artists drawing the latter.


 
That's why I love Fluke's art so much. There's alot of passion in it whether it's a mature pic or not.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 25, 2009)

I just like all the furfaggoty stuff like the petting and scrashing things the weirdo furries do.
I like the harshness, more then just art and anthro fandom.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 25, 2009)

Tails. Plain and simple. My nickname isn't "Tailwhore" for nothing. lol

Tails are just.....idk, just cute as hell. I don't really know how to explain that, but cute, bushy tails are hot. Enough said. ^^

@Nick: ....Pawslut....lol <3


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> @Nick: ....Pawslut....lol <3


 

lol ^^   

<3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Anybody like ears?
Just furry ears, though. They're fun to nibble.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Anybody like ears?
> Just furry ears, though. They're fun to nibble.


 
Ahkmill lolol


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Tails. Plain and simple.Tails are just.....idk, just cute as hell. I don't really know how to explain that, but cute, bushy tails are hot. Enough said. ^^


 
I like a good fox artwork where the focus is on the tail. I think thats the main reason why I like Anthro-foxes now that I think about it. Long slender soft tails. They remind me of comfort and strangely...pillows like I could sleep on a tail. More of a comfort thing then a fetish tho.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Ahkmill lolol


Ahkmill is a blatant heterosexual.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 25, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I like a good fox artwork where the focus is on the tail. I think thats the main reason why I like Anthro-foxes now that I think about it. Long slender soft tails. They remind me of comfort and strangely...pillows like I could sleep on a tail. More of a comfort thing then a fetish tho.


 
Ummm.....fetish AND comfort thing for me. lol

And not only fox tails.  They just have to be cute (aka no scalies/"stupid" tails). ^^


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Ummm.....fetish AND comfort thing for me. lol
> 
> And not only fox tails.  They just have to be cute (aka no scalies/"stupid" tails). ^^


 
Wolf tails too. ftw. 

better than fox tails.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Wolf tails too. ftw.
> 
> better than fox tails.


 
NO.......well, maybe yours.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 25, 2009)

well i like ears im not gay or any thing but i used to have fun chewing on my best friends ears i even told him if he dies im stealing his ears for noming 

i also like scent play each body part has a different scent i like strawberry vanilla and lemon the most though 

i like food play with grapes but my favorite is kiwis


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 25, 2009)

:< I like tails.. not sexually though. Mine is longer than me, and is big and fluffy, and white/pink striped. :33

.. I lied, it's not longer than me.
But it still drags the ground when it's not curled around my legs, cause I tied fishing string to the tip and tied it to my belt. >>


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep tails are awesome especially ones that are bigger then the body then curl over.


----------



## ADF (Oct 26, 2009)

It seems there are people who are more listing their kinks than trying to rationalize them to someone outside the interest. I can understand why it is difficult to put into words, although I went into depth as to why I think TF is interesting in the first post; it didn't actually tackle why the animal aspect at the centre of it all is appealing in the first place. It was assumed since pretty much everyone here are furries there would be a mutual understanding as to why it is appealing, so it hasn't been looked at.

There is something about the contrast between the exotic appearance of the animal body in comparison to the human body that our particular group if fascinated with and even envy in some cases. In the end as I said in the OP if we were born with these physical traits we would consider them generic, only as an outside viewer can we appreciate them. Arguably we are applying a "grass is greener on the other side" mentality, they are appealing and seem so much better because we don't have them.

Thinking along these lines is partially what makes me interested in transformation art, it enables you to explore the contrast between human and animal and how we feel about it. Take this character for instance that I had commissioned from an artist called Amun  a couple of months ago  [[URL="http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/1795/20178272.jpg"]possibly NSFW][/URL]. She's part of a sequence of images that gradually rob her of her human form, however this one interests me in particular.

Rather than have a full body transition; there is a direct contrast between the human upper body and the anthro lizard lower body. I wanted this character to directly interact with the foreign body, in this case the large scaly tail, which of course is very far from the typical human experience. It is animal anatomy and limbs being experienced from the perspective of a human, not as a character that was born that way; but as one that has recently acquired those traits.

It is difficult to explain why this sort of scenario is so appealing. Everyone likes to explore new things, but taking control of the animal form as your own is a difficult one to get across.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

pony play intrigues me...but not really sexually. the idea of being tressed up and all prettied in leather tack, and made to act like a horse just sounds like something id have had fun with as a child. i mean who wouldnt want to be a pretty pretty leather pony, going clip clop clip clop clip clop. what would be awesome is if they have a carriage meant for pony play


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well i like ears im not gay or any thing but i used to have fun chewing on my best friends ears i even told him if he dies im stealing his ears for noming
> 
> i also like scent play each body part has a different scent i like strawberry vanilla and lemon the most though
> 
> i like food play with grapes but my favorite is kiwis



I am beginning to think this is nothing you don't like apart from scat.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> who wouldnt want to be a pretty pretty leather pony, going clip clop clip clop clip clop


Sane people.


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 26, 2009)

Apart from a general enjoyment of anthropomorphism, I really like the idea of transformation - but not of the bone-snapping, agony-inducing variety. For me, a cool TF is one that's accompanied by a flood of endorphins that makes the experience so incredibly pleasurable it overwhelms the ability you would otherwise have to prevent your TF by mentally resisting it. (The emotional and intellectual horror of what's happening to you is no match for the physical ecstasy your TF is providing.) I'm sure what's going on here is pretty much of the "oh no I can't prevent what's happening so I'm not responsible for it" variety.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

There was one certain transformation fanfic I really liked - it wasn't any of that instantaneous stuff, though. It had a somewhat realistic style of transformation, where he was unconscious and in pain for several weeks as he changed, while his partner took care of him. I remember a certain line, saying that "it felt like all the cells in his body were being ripped apart and reshuffled."

I can only remember the title though, and not the author. It's called Blizzard.

Anywho, I liked it because it seemed plausible and realistic, and is more of a love story. :3


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't have any crazy kinks. Just collars and leashes, and leg and arm stockings. Oh and girl boys ^_^


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

MY FETISH/ODD INTEREST: 
Seeing women climax.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 26, 2009)

my fetish: sex.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Apart from a general enjoyment of anthropomorphism, I really like the idea of transformation - but not of the bone-snapping, agony-inducing variety. For me, a cool TF is one that's accompanied by a flood of endorphins that makes the experience so incredibly pleasurable it overwhelms the ability you would otherwise have to prevent your TF by mentally resisting it. (The emotional and intellectual horror of what's happening to you is no match for the physical ecstasy your TF is providing.) I'm sure what's going on here is pretty much of the "oh no I can't prevent what's happening so I'm not responsible for it" variety.


 I like the idea of TF more then the anthropomorphism, so i kindly agree with this idea.The enjoyment VS. the mind resistance is really what giving the juice  of it.Though TF scenes juiced with horror and pain and misunderstanding is just what i am looking for.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my fetish: sex.



YOU SICK FUCK


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my fetish: sex.



oh lawl.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

What.... I had sex this past weekend...so HAHA!


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> What.... I had sex this past weekend...so HAHA!



I just turned 21 this weekend.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

lesse my main fetishes- men with awesome hair, and watching men masturbate.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> lesse my main fetishes- men with awesome hair, and watching men masturbate.



so if you saw david bowie masturbating....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> so if you saw david bowie masturbating....



David Bowie had scary hair, not awesome hair. o.o


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> What.... I had sex this past weekend...so HAHA!


I lol'd.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> David Bowie had scary hair, not awesome hair. o.o




correction:
david bowie IS his hair


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

.__________________.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> correction:
> david bowie IS his hair



Bet he had the part of cousin IT in Adams Family.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> David Bowie had scary hair, not awesome hair. o.o


 

i like blonde spiky hair, or wispy slightly spiky hair you see on hot asians alot
http://image12.bizrate-images.com/resize?sq=160&uid=856471159 not this color but there used to be a billboard around my house with this guy as a blonde... /drool

no wonder im into lions. i loooooove hair

as for watching guys jerk off.... i dont know why. but im tempted to get my mate a fleshlight ice so i can watch it work in there


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> i like blonde spiky hair, or wispy slightly spiky hair you see on hot asians alot
> http://image12.bizrate-images.com/resize?sq=160&uid=856471159 not this color but there used to be a billboard around my house with this guy as a blonde... /drool
> 
> no wonder im into lions. i loooooove hair
> ...




I love david bowie hair, blixa bargeld hair, siouxsie hair, peter murphy hair, and andrew eldritch hair.

oh and chase from house and quinn from sliders.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Fleshlights scare me. >> What if there was a spider in there.. would he feel dirty? >__>
"HAH, YOU TOTALLY JERKED OFF WITH A DEAD SPIDER!!" *Sadface*


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I love david bowie hair, blixa bargeld hair, siouxsie hair, peter murphy hair, and andrew eldritch hair.
> 
> oh and chase from house and quinn from sliders.


 

fuck yah i wanna smell chase's hair


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> i like blonde spiky hair, or wispy slightly spiky hair you see on hot asians alot
> http://image12.bizrate-images.com/resize?sq=160&uid=856471159 not this color but there used to be a billboard around my house with this guy as a blonde... /drool
> 
> no wonder im into lions. i loooooove hair
> ...



Get your mate a what?


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Fleshlights scare me. >> What if there was a spider in there.. would he feel dirty? >__>
> "HAH, YOU TOTALLY JERKED OFF WITH A DEAD SPIDER!!" *Sadface*


 

better than a spider bite on the pecker


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Get your mate a what?


 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3056/2575978874_f900e7ec77.jpg?v=0


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> fuck yah i wanna smell chase's hair



there's a kid in my biotech class that has the exact same haircut... and even looks like him... except younger.

I want to steal his head.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3056/2575978874_f900e7ec77.jpg?v=0



LOL! A mans penis really can glow in the dark.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> there's a kid in my biotech class that has the exact same haircut... and even looks like him... except younger.
> 
> I want to steal his head.


 

....ill give you money to fondle it


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> ....ill give you money to fondle it



how much? 
I'll provide you pictures.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooh ooh, I have one.

I want to use a strap-on on my mate. 
.. like doo him in the butt. :B


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Ooh ooh, I have one.
> 
> I want to use a strap-on on my mate.
> .. like doo him in the butt. :B




D: how come everyone here has mates except me?
*grabs one of you*
mate?


----------



## DamionRuthers (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> correction:
> david bowie IS his hair



No, David Bowie is his package. I refer you to Labyrinth.

It just so happens that the package wears a wig occasionally


----------



## DamionRuthers (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Ooh ooh, I have one.
> 
> I want to use a strap-on on my mate.
> .. like doo him in the butt. :B



O.O

Between that and the spider/fleshlight thing, no more sex for you.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> D: how come everyone here has mates except me?
> *grabs one of you*
> mate?


*Shoves Damion at you* Doo him in the butt. D;<


----------



## DamionRuthers (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> *Shoves Damion at you* Doo him in the butt. D;<



NO MOAR SEHKS FOR JOO!


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

DamionRuthers said:


> NO MOAR SEHKS FOR JOO!



*buttsex*

8D
you are now zee's mate.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

HUZZAH!


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> HUZZAH!




ROFL


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

"sniff sniff" what smells like Axe chocolate and lube in here....get a room...jeez "slam"


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> "sniff sniff" what smells like Axe chocolate and lube in here....get a room...jeez "slam"





oh sorry that's me.
do you mean chocolate or something else?


----------



## DamionRuthers (Oct 26, 2009)

::sigh:: I deny the forced buttsehks.

I do so by turning it on Sugar.

And by that I imply pending anal rape.

Don't sleep tonight sweety. Friendly advice ~ <3


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

oh ok....have fun...Iam gonna screw my GF.....furfags I swear iam the only straight fur here...jk whatever floats your boat.


----------



## DamionRuthers (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> oh ok....have fun...Iam gonna screw my GF.....furfags I swear iam the only straight fur here...jk whatever floats your boat.



Dude. Sugar's a girl. They have anuses (ani?) too.

Edit: Not sure if it's clear that I'm also being funny. Obviously girls don't have anuses.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm straight. D: <


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I'm straight. D: <


That doesn't mean you don't have an anus. Unless you're really a guy?



DamionRuthers said:


> Edit: Not sure if it's clear that I'm also being funny. Obviously girls don't have anuses.


Speak for yourself :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

.. I actually meant that for the dude saying we're all gay.
Not to dami saying I have a butthole. :<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> .. I actually meant that for the dude saying we're all gay.
> Not to dami saying I have a butthole. :<


Um. In that case, disregard me, I suck cocks.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Me too. :>


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, I like my fetish...
...because it gets my dick hard?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Me too. :>


How many at once? :3


----------



## DamionRuthers (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How many at once? :3



ANSWER THIS!!!!!!


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

No more than 9000.. :< Plz.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> No more than 9000.. :< Plz.


Now that we've established that the number is _under nine-THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!_, what's the actual value? :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

9000.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

Kinky.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

I like seeing women climax... allot honestly its the hottest thing ever. Even when i do not to get to finish its DAM HOT


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I'm straight. D: <


 the way to have it...


SHIIIT double post.


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

Giving oral for any gender is a huge turn on.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

loool fail.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

I LOVE WOMEN.

edit:
&b4 dogcock


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

I LOVE PENUS. Though I would use a strap-on on a girl if a dude was involved.
And I would be with a girl if I didn't have to do the work. >_________> Lol.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

kashaki said:


> Giving oral for any gender is a huge turn on.



This. And getting it isnt to bad, either.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I LOVE PENUS. Though I would use a strap-on on a girl if a dude was involved.
> And I would be with a girl if I didn't have to do the work. >_________> Lol.



>;3 I'd do all the work for ya.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL. Where is the maturity line in this again? xD


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

well, whats in this thr-ashaioughoishglksnflnalsadgasdsaaaa


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> well, whats in this thr-ashaioughoishglksnflnalsadgasdsaaaa


D: That made me laaaugh. Jerk.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

Sex is fun.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm sorry what were we talking about? Something really important...oh right, sucking 9000 cocks...right. 
Okay. 
Uh.


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> 9000.



Fuck.



*WHAT NINE THOUSAND!!!!!!!?*


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Yep.


;D want to make that 9001? xD  JK i am not single. (and more discrete when serious)


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

A lot of you seem to have a over 9000 fetish. creeps


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not single either. :> But my boyfriend is fun.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ;D want to make that 9001? xD  JK i am not single. (and more discrete when serious)



the fact that you clarified weirded me out


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

kashaki said:


> A lot of you seem to have a over 9000 fetish. creeps




WHAT NINE THOUSAND!!? THERE'S NO WAY THAT CAN BE RIGHT!!!!! Grrr, it must be broken. 'Cause there's no way you're stronger than me!


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I'm not single either. :> But my boyfriend is fun.


 Cheers to that hon!





jellyhurwit said:


> the fact that you clarified weirded me out


What.... Being honest is a flaw now?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> What.... Being honest is a flaw now?



Yes. Thought you knew that.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

If a pedophile was honest about his pedophilia don't tell me that wouldn't weird you out.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> 9000.


And I thought I was amazing for sucking four at once. You must have one of the biggest mouths ever


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

SOMEBODY SOMEBODY PLEASE SUCK MY COCK!


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> SOMEBODY SOMEBODY PLEASE SUCK MY COCK!



:3


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> :3



d'aww... what a cute kitty. :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

Can I get in on that too?


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Can I get in on that too?



yes. 
should you share or do you want me to grow another cock?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yes.
> should you share or do you want me to grow another cock?


Ooh, grow another :3


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yes.
> should you share or do you want me to *grow another cock*?



What sorcery be this?

 yes please.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> What sorcery be this?
> 
> yes please.


Standard furry multi-endowment spell.

I wonder how many he can grow...


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 26, 2009)

I wonder what the name of the extra penis growing fetish is.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I wonder what the name of the extra penis growing fetish is.


The fetish for growing them?
...hm, couldn't tell you. I think the main fetish is in _having_ extras, and the "growing" is just a necessary part...


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Standard furry multi-endowment spell.
> 
> I wonder how many he can grow...



...I must consult my ancient scrolls immediately.

>9000?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> ...I must consult my ancient scrolls immediately.
> 
> >9000?


Well, theoretically there's no limit whatsoever. But it depends on his skill and magic power.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, theoretically there's no limit whatsoever. But it depends on his skill and magic power.




so would it take many years to master such a spell? (lol nerd-fest)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> so would it take many years to master such a spell? (lol nerd-fest)


Not with frequent practice sessions :V


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not with frequent practice sessions :V



I SHALL PRACTICE IMMEDIATELY! XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Standard furry multi-endowment spell.
> 
> I wonder how many he can grow...



KA ME HA ME HA!
*poof*
extra penis.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I wonder what the name of the extra penis growing fetish is.



Zrcalo


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> KA ME HA ME HA!
> *poof*
> extra penis.



Excuse me. You has time? **CHLOROFORM!** *Mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!*


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Excuse me. You has time? **CHLOROFORM!** *Mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!*



X_X


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> X_X



*Rapes you*


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> *Rapes you*



*dreams about shooting zombies*

@_@


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *dreams about shooting zombies*
> 
> @_@



Brings in a Progenitor Licker. (after being exposed to P-virus, Lickers can reproduce, so...)

*Licker rapes you*


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

I bet a licker gives BJs good....


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, if you like getting a barbed tongue in your dick.





And I don't.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I bet a licker gives BJs good....



no. but if you want tongue up ass or something, get a Licker.




jellyhurwit said:


> Yeah, if you like getting a barbed tongue in your dick.
> 
> 
> And I don't.



  There tongues aren't barbed, silly.

Prude. (lol)


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

Resident evil porn....yeah jill!


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

If you have a fistula between your urethra and your colon - get a Licker.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

...*walks in, sees where thread has gone*
im...in love


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Resident evil porn....yeah jill!



Rebecca + leeches = :3



jellyhurwit said:


> If you have a fistula between your urethra and your colon - get a Licker.



Quit bashing Lickers.



MissMayhem said:


> ...*walks in, sees where thread has gone*
> im...in love



Welcome. We has a special on tentacles today. :3


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Quit bashing Lickers.



I'm not.
Jesus, man. I don't know if I am anymore.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

Is fucking a zombie necrophilia?


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Is fucking a zombie necrophilia?


 

what about cutting a hole into a hot roast and fucking it, useing gravy as lube?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

and im throwing up now


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I'm not.
> Jesus, man. I don't know if I am anymore.



Lickers are cute! Why would you say mean things about them?



The Drunken Ace said:


> Is fucking a zombie necrophilia?



What kind of zombie?



MissMayhem said:


> what about cutting a hole into a hot roast and fucking it, useing gravy as lube?



How hot is the gravy? Don't want to get burned.



jellyhurwit said:


> and im throwing up now



lol


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

.....oh god thats NASTY!


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> what about cutting a hole into a hot roast and fucking it, useing gravy as lube?


Woah. That's a sexy idea, but it seems like a waste of food. I wonder if "it" would make it taste better.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

kashaki said:


> Woah. That's a sexy idea, but it seems like a waste of food. I wonder if "it" would make it taste better.



"It" makes everything taste better. :3


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

think about it, attractive pink center, warm and juicy, just a small slit with a cooking knife, and some gravy. and if you dont mind eating your own semen, or youre chris chan, you got a meal afterwards


----------



## Attaman (Oct 26, 2009)

Looking in the Umbrella Archives, I find no mention of Licker Tongues being barbed.  Beyond their inevitable transfer of the T-Virus and connection to a quite toothy maw, I see no problem.  Move along.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> think about it, attractive pink center, warm and juicy, just a small slit with a cooking knife, and some gravy. and if you dont mind eating your own semen, or youre chris chan, you got a meal afterwards



Where have you been all my life? (lol)


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok and now I vomited in my mouth..


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know if I'm getting turned on, or if I'm getting hungry.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Ok and now I vomited in my mouth..


 i am the answer to america's obesity epidemic


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Ok and now I vomited in my mouth..



Prude.



kashaki said:


> I don't know if I'm getting turned on, or if I'm getting hungry.



Why not both?



MissMayhem said:


> i am the answer to america's obesity epidemic


GEEZ YOU'RE LATE!!!


----------



## kashaki (Oct 26, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> i am the answer to america's obesity epidemic


I understand that cutting a hole into food and having sex with it works for guys, but what about girls?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2009)

kashaki said:


> I understand that cutting a hole into food and having sex with it works for guys, but what about girls?



I have much to teach you, my young apprentice.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

kashaki said:


> I understand that cutting a hole into food and having sex with it works for guys, but what about girls?


 

mcdonalds thought of that, thats why they make stiff long pies


----------



## Surgat (Oct 26, 2009)

Derailed.


----------

